# NBC Peacock - do we get it, or are we "penalized" again for having TiVo?



## squiredogs (Aug 14, 2006)

I was excited about the upcoming Peacock service, until I realized that I may not get it, as I have a Bolt and a Roku. I have Triple Play, but not an X1. I would imagine that many of you are the same. Will we get it included, or do we get penalized for having TiVo? I wouldn't be excited if I had to pay. (Well, maybe if I get to watch Players with Ice-T and Freaks & Geeks. Then I might binge through a free trial, and run the clock out with Chuck and the A-Team.)


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

squiredogs said:


> I was excited about the upcoming Peacock service, until I realized that I may not get it, as I have a Bolt and a Roku. I have Triple Play, but not an X1. I would imagine that many of you are the same. Will we get it included, or do we get penalized for having TiVo? I wouldn't be excited if I had to pay. (Well, maybe if I get to watch Players with Ice-T and Freaks & Geeks. Then I might binge through a free trial, and run the clock out with Chuck and the A-Team.)


Until TiVo changes operating systems I would not expect any new major app


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

squiredogs said:


> I was excited about the upcoming Peacock service, until I realized that I may not get it, as I have a Bolt and a Roku. I have Triple Play, but not an X1. I would imagine that many of you are the same. Will we get it included, or do we get penalized for having TiVo? I wouldn't be excited if I had to pay. (Well, maybe if I get to watch Players with Ice-T and Freaks & Geeks. Then I might binge through a free trial, and run the clock out with Chuck and the A-Team.)


Do you not think Roku will get it?

If not, why don't you feel penalized there, too?


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

ask Comcast for a free Flex box. You can get peacock right now on it. and the Premium tier with ads is free to Comcast customers.


----------



## MScottC (Sep 11, 2004)

trip1eX said:


> ask Comcast for a free Flex box. You can get peacock right now on it. and the Premium tier with ads is free to Comcast customers.


I looked up the free flex box... The Comcast website said the Flex box was only available to those who did not have TV service, but internet only. I'd like to hear that I'm wrong.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

MScottC said:


> I looked up the free flex box... The Comcast website said the Flex box was only available to those who did not have TV service, but internet only. I'd like to hear that I'm wrong.


you're right. Fine print on the link says not available to current comcast video customers.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Won't Roku be getting it?


----------



## twalsh22 (Aug 28, 2015)

You can get a Flex box from the Comcast store for $5.99 per month if you have Comcast internet and TV.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

squiredogs said:


> I was excited about the upcoming Peacock service, until I realized that I may not get it, as I have a Bolt and a Roku. I have Triple Play, but not an X1. I would imagine that many of you are the same. Will we get it included, or do we get penalized for having TiVo? I wouldn't be excited if I had to pay. (Well, maybe if I get to watch Players with Ice-T and Freaks & Geeks. Then I might binge through a free trial, and run the clock out with Chuck and the A-Team.)


The initial ("early bird") deployment of Peacock that began last month was just for subscribers who are using Comcast's X1 STB's. The official Peacock launch date is scheduled for July 15, at which time ANYONE will be able to access it on one of the supported streaming media devices (such as Roku, which even now supports the Xfinity Stream Beta app), including non-subscribers to Comcast services (it will be available to them as an OTT SVOD app).



twalsh22 said:


> You can get a Flex box from the Comcast store for $5.99 per month if you have Comcast internet and TV.


Note that STB rental fees vary by region. Note also that there is no discrete Flex box: The Flex service is designed to utilize the Xi6 4K/HDR STB in the regular Comcast equipment inventory. But, as I mentioned above, Peacock is now available on any of the X1 STB devices.

And for those TiVo subscribers who have a CableCARD from Comcast, renting any other digital video device from them can result in a $9.95 p.m. "Additional Digital Outlet" fee due to the CableCARD on the same account.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

chiguy50 said:


> Note that STB rental fees vary by region. Note also that there is no discrete Flex box: The Flex service is designed to utilize the Xi6 4K/HDR STB in the regular Comcast equipment inventory.


Isn't this a discrete flex box?


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

trip1eX said:


> Isn't this a discrete flex box?


Nope. That's the Xi6:


----------



## lhvetinari (Jun 24, 2019)

trip1eX said:


> Isn't this a discrete flex box?


No, like Chiguy said - it's just a standard Xi6 X1 client box, operating in IP only mode. Only difference is that since it's IP only it doesn't require the presence of a "master" XG1 gateway and XB3/6/7 modem to create the network.

Note that some are getting older Xi5 boxes for Flex, which are functionally the same except they lack 4K output.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

lhvetinari said:


> No, like Chiguy said - it's just a standard Xi6 X1 client box, operating in IP only mode. Only difference is that since it's IP only it doesn't require the presence of a "master" XG1 gateway and XB3/6/7 modem to create the network.
> 
> *Note that some are getting older Xi5 boxes for Flex, which are functionally the same except they lack 4K output.*


Right, that's due to sporadic low inventory for the Xi6. The concept is to get everyone on the Xi6 (and thus in the Xfinity ecosphere) who might otherwise look to third-party manufacturers for their 4K/HDR streaming content.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

so the OP i guess is penalized at least until July.


----------



## squiredogs (Aug 14, 2006)

July isn't too bad... I doubt Roku gets it for free either. BTW i only got the Roku after waiting most of 2019 for the TiVo AppleTV app that would've let me use it like a Mini. But it's nice to use the Xfinity Stream on it. My AppleTV definitely won't get Peacock, since it doesn't even do Xfinity Stream, and probably never will.


----------



## Noelmel (Nov 6, 2014)

I thought peacock is replacing the nbc app like how hbo now turned into hbo max. So I would think most streaming sticks or devices should get it in July when it launches 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

trip1eX said:


> so the OP i guess is penalized at least until July.


Yeah, I see that winking emoji, but "penalized" still isn't the right word. Comcast was originally going to launch Peacock concurrent with the summer Olympics for obvious marketing reasons, and the official launch date (July 15) is what it is. The early (X1) users are privileged (if you want to look at it that way), but anyone who chooses not to join in that group is simply in the general audience awaiting the opening curtain.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

chiguy50 said:


> Yeah, I see that winking emoji, but "penalized" still isn't the right word. Comcast was originally going to launch Peacock concurrent with the summer Olympics for obvious marketing reasons, and the official launch date (July 15) is what it is. The early (X1) users are privileged (if you want to look at it that way), but anyone who chooses not to join in that group is simply in the general audience awaiting the opening curtain.


Nonsense. WE're having fun and he is being penalized in the sense that if he didn't have Tivo he could very well be watching Peacock right now because he is a Comcast subscriber. It's a play on words. I don't want to speak for the OP but I think we both know how it works.


----------



## squiredogs (Aug 14, 2006)

trip1ex - exactly... it's just the usual Comcast way. Won't be that long anyway.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

trip1eX said:


> Nonsense. WE're having fun and he is being penalized in the sense that if he didn't have Tivo he could very well be watching Peacock right now because he is a Comcast subscriber. It's a play on words. I don't want to speak for the OP but I think we both know how it works.


Your argument is absurd. OP (and anyone else in Comcast's market area) will have access to Peacock as of the official launch date. There is no penalty for not using Comcast's X1 video devices. Quite the contrary, in fact: Despite OP's choice (and mine as well) to eschew Comcast's equipment in favor of our own third-party receivers, Comcast still provides us with the full gamut of their CATV content. I highly doubt this would have been the case if not for the FCC's CableCARD rules, but nonetheless we enjoy this privilege despite the onus it places on the provider in terms of additional support requirements and loss of rental revenue.

If anyone in OP's position really cared about having immediate ("early bird") access to Peacock, they could simply pick up an X1 STB from their local Xfinity store. You have the ability to return it at any time and will only be charged a pro rata fee (about $0.17 p.d.) for the rental.

Besides all this, I don't see much to rave about in the Peacock app at present. It may well develop into a competitive streaming service over time, but I don't think it will offer me anything of interest (YMMV) and I certainly have no intention of routinely utilizing any programming source that contains unskippable ads. I would rank it just below Apple TV+, which is a complete waste of time for me; I have been getting it for free since purchasing an iPhone back in October and have yet to find anything worth watching.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

chiguy50 said:


> Your argument is absurd. OP (and anyone else in Comcast's market area) will have access to Peacock as of the official launch date. There is no penalty for not using Comcast's X1 video devices. Quite the contrary, in fact: Despite OP's choice (and mine as well) to eschew Comcast's equipment in favor of our own third-party receivers, Comcast still provides us with the full gamut of their CATV content. I highly doubt this would have been the case if not for the FCC's CableCARD rules, but nonetheless we enjoy this privilege despite the onus it places on the provider in terms of additional support requirements and loss of rental revenue.
> 
> If anyone in OP's position really cared about having immediate ("early bird") access to Peacock, they could simply pick up an X1 STB from their local Xfinity store. You have the ability to return it at any time and will only be charged a pro rata fee (about $0.17 p.d.) for the rental.
> 
> Besides all this, I don't see much to rave about in the Peacock app at present. It may well develop into a competitive streaming service over time, but I don't think it will offer me anything of interest (YMMV) and I certainly have no intention of routinely utilizing any programming source that contains unskippable ads. I would rank it just below Apple+, which is a complete waste of time for me; I have been getting it for free since purchasing an iPhone back in October and have yet to find anything worth watching.


 the "penalty" as a Tivo owner is that he doesn't get free early access Peacock.

And Comcast has other "penalties" on Tivo owners like no on-demand. Hence the OP's word use. It's not his first rodeo with Comcast as a Tivo owner.

and as a sidenote, now that I think about it, i'm not even sure the OP, as a Tivo owner, will get the Comcast subscriber rate for Peacock or not. Someone will have to read the fine print. For all I know, the discount may only be available to Comcast set top box customers.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

trip1eX said:


> the "penalty" as a Tivo owner is that he doesn't get free early access Peacock.
> 
> And Comcast has other "penalties" on Tivo owners like no on-demand. Hence the OP's word use. It's not his first rodeo with Comcast as a Tivo owner.
> 
> and as a sidenote, now that I think about it, i'm not even sure the OP, as a Tivo owner, will get the Comcast subscriber rate for Peacock or not. Someone will have to read the fine print. For all I know, the discount may only be available to Comcast set top box customers.


Wrong and wrong.

Being a TiVo owner has nothing to do with it. If you want to take advantage of the "early bird" preview you must have an X1 device or add one to your account; otherwise, you wait for the official launch with the rest of the general public.

I am a Comcast subscriber in the same boat as OP and I have access to Comcast's on-demand catalog through the Xfinity Stream Beta app (and web portal). The app installs on any up-to-date Roku streaming device. In fact, I bought my Roku Ultra mainly for this very reason, although I have since come to appreciate having another media streamer in my arsenal as no single one handles everything equally well.

As far as Peacock availability following launch, the announced plan is to make it available to the general public (even non-Comcast subscribers). But anyone who subscribes to Comcast HSI and/or CATV at the Digital Starter tier or higher will get the Premium app bundled with their service for no additional charge with the option of upgrading to the Premium Plus (ad-free) version for $5.00 (just as is now the case with the "early bird" preview). The plan is for the general public to pay $4.99 for Premium and $9.99 for Premium Plus, while the basic tier with ads and limited content will be free.

It appears that the app will be supported by just about any commonly used media streaming device, but I assume those details are still being ironed out. For obvious reasons, I would not expect TiVo DVR's (not a reliable, up-to-date streamer) to be among those devices, but I would be shocked if the TiVo Stream 4K were excluded from access.


----------



## nrnoble (Aug 25, 2004)

I have an X1 box so I tried it. I randomly picked a movie and was forced to watch 90 seconds of commercials as the first thing I saw after starting the movie. It is one of my biggest pet-peeves about some streaming networks when they force people to watch several commercials before the start. Not for me if they do that before everything else. And I surely would not pay money to watch TV shows with commercials. I don't mind limited commercials, just not when I have to spent 90+ seconds of them up front, or 3-4 minutes commercial breaks that can not be skipped. Pluto seems to have a good handle on how to do commericals right.


----------



## nrnoble (Aug 25, 2004)

trip1eX said:


> ask Comcast for a free Flex box. You can get peacock right now on it. and the Premium tier with ads is free to Comcast customers.


The first thing I watched was 90 second of commercials on my X1 box. It is possible that all they are doing right now for X1 customers is streaming NBC owned stuff that is currently on NBC site, but when they launch the official Peacock network, it will be commercial free.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

nrnoble said:


> The first thing I watched was 90 second of commercials on my X1 box. It is possible that all they are doing right now for X1 customers is streaming NBC owned stuff that is currently on NBC site, but *when they launch the official Peacock network, it will be commercial free*.


Peacock will not be commercial-free. As I described in my post directly above yours, only the "Premium Plus" version--a $5.00 upgrade--will be free of ads.

And, just for clarity's sake, Peacock is not a network; it is an over-the-top video-on-demand (OTT VOD) service.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

chiguy50 said:


> Wrong and wrong.
> 
> Being a TiVo owner has nothing to do with it. If you want to take advantage of the "early bird" preview you must have an X1 device or add one to your account; otherwise, you wait for the official launch with the rest of the general public.
> 
> ...


 If he wasn't a Tivo owner, he'd have on-demand on his set top box and he'd be experiencing the free preview. IT's straightforward. He's being "penalized." Not sure why you fighting the facts.


----------



## KevTech (Apr 15, 2014)

trip1eX said:


> If he wasn't a Tivo owner, he'd have on-demand on his set top box and he'd be experiencing the free preview.


You have to have one of the supported X1 boxes to get Peacock or the preview.

Some of the X1 boxes like the RNG150 and Pace XG1v1 are not supported.

Also:
_*Does watching Peacock count against my Xfinity Internet data usage?*_
Yes, Peacock content is streamed from the Internet and will count against your monthly data usage.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

KevTech said:


> You have to have one of the supported X1 boxes to get Peacock or the preview.
> 
> Some of the X1 boxes like the RNG150 and Pace XG1v1 are not supported.
> 
> ...


Yep I think that was mentioned but it doesn't change the point. He can't get it as a Tivo owner. He's being "penalized." 

Simple pt. That other guy can't over the word "penalized."


----------



## CommunityMember (May 22, 2020)

trip1eX said:


> Yep I think that was mentioned but it doesn't change the point. He can't get it as a Tivo owner. He's being "penalized."


Technically the OP is penalized for not renting an X1 or flex device during the early access period (and not because the OP is using a Tivo). One *can* have both an X1 and a Tivo (or any other OCUR/UDCP device) on an account, so the choice is the OPs. As it will almost certainly be going forward, since no one imagines that there will be native app for peacock on the tivo stb devices (just like no one expects most of the new streaming services to create an app for tivo stbs).


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

CommunityMember said:


> Technically the OP is penalized for not renting an X1 or flex device during the early access period (and not because the OP is using a Tivo). One *can* have both an X1 and a Tivo (or any other OCUR/UDCP device) on an account, so the choice is the OPs. As it will almost certainly be going forward, since no one imagines that there will be native app for peacock on the tivo stb devices (just like no one expects most of the new streaming services to create an app for tivo stbs).


yep but it isn't free which is a word the OP also uses.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

trip1eX said:


> If he wasn't a Tivo owner, he'd have on-demand on his set top box and he'd be experiencing the free preview. IT's straightforward. He's being "penalized." Not sure why you fighting the facts.


You are misusing the words "penalized" and "facts." Your application of the former to the current topic is an opinion, not a fact. But this has devolved into an argument over semantics, and I am much more interested in correcting your misconceptions about the modalities of Peacock as expressed in your previous post containing false conjecture.

As for "on demand" (the Xfinity Stream app), that is readily available via the web portal or a cheap Roku streamer. The precursor Xfinity on Demand app for TiVo was a barely functioning poor cousin and will hardly be missed.



CommunityMember said:


> Technically the OP is penalized for not renting an X1 or flex device during the early access period (and not because the OP is using a Tivo). One *can* have both an X1 and a Tivo (or any other OCUR/UDCP device) on an account, so the choice is the OPs. As it will almost certainly be going forward, since no one imagines that there will be native app for peacock on the tivo stb devices (just like no one expects most of the new streaming services to create an app for tivo stbs).


Quite right in essence, except that, again, "penalized" is not the accurate term any more than someone who does not enroll as a beta tester on a service he subscribes to is penalized by not having access to the beta software under review.



trip1eX said:


> yep but it isn't free which is a word the OP also uses.


OP has a Roku and was concerned that he might not get the Peacock app; that fear is misplaced. He will probably even get it on his AppleTV for that matter (or so I have been led to believe).

Furthermore, as I have already stated, he (and I) will indeed get the Premium Peacock app (a $5.00 value) bundled with our service at no additional charge. That much is clear. The only point of contention regards the device we use to receive it, and that is up to us. Comcast is aiming to compete with the likes of Netflix and Amazon Prime (among many others) and wants the widest possible distribution of their app.


----------



## nrnoble (Aug 25, 2004)

In theory, Comcast could include HBO as part of their X1 rental if they worked out such a deal with HBO.

The question I have, which I think answers the bigger question, who creates and maintains apps on the Tivo and are there platform fees involved? In other words, follow the money, its always about the money.


----------



## CommunityMember (May 22, 2020)

nrnoble said:


> The question I have, which I think answers the bigger question, who creates and maintains apps on the Tivo and are there platform fees involved?


Typically the (streaming/OTT) source providers create the app, although there are believed to be cases where Tivo may have supported (funded) some of the work for those that choose not to do so on their own dime. And no company is required to write an app for any platform. When the entire Tivo user community is no more than around 1% of the user base a source provider can be forgiven for saying that the work has very limited to no ROI. There will (likely) never be a cbsaa app for a tivo stb. There will (likely) never be a disney+ app for a tivo stb. And there will (likely) never be a peacock app for a tivo stb. The tivo Android TV stick may get the apps because the Android TV community already has around a 10% market share. Sony TVs alone (which runs Android TV) has an approximately 7% market share for TV sales.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

nrnoble said:


> In theory, Comcast could include HBO as part of their X1 rental if they worked out such a deal with HBO.


That will never happen. In most Comcast markets, an X1 STB only costs $5.00 p.m. to rent. Comcast pays AT&T around $8.00 p.m. for each $15 subscription to HBO that they provide (and I assume that the rate for HBO Max will be in the same neighborhood). Furthermore, AFAICT there has never been any premium content tied to a device rental per se in Comcast's history.

However, there have been and remain (in some markets) multi-service bundles that include premium channels such as HBO, SHO, Cinemax, et al, in the bundle pricing (California is one of the regions still under this legacy setup). There is even a bundle that includes Netflix. It is highly likely (I would say nearly certain), that these subscription bundles that include HBO will be upgraded to HBO Max at some point depending on the terms of the new Comcast/AT&T agreement. But Comcast's current billing practice under Simple & Easy, which is meant to standardize pricing and service across their footprint, does away with these bundles and leaves all of the premium channels as separate (a la carte, if you will) add-on packs with individual pricing.


----------



## nrnoble (Aug 25, 2004)

When I read your posts I read them as if Sheldon Cooper is making the statement.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

That's funny, I have a similar impression:



nrnoble said:


> When I read your posts I read them as if Sheldon Cooper is making the statement.


----------



## squiredogs (Aug 14, 2006)

Yeah, I guess I came up with "penalized," as i had to buy a roku solely for getting the Xfinity Beta in the first place... losing On-Demand plus that just reminded me that TiVo and comcast aren't gonna ever play nice. I've seen several sites indicate that the Roku should end up with Peacock. I only have the Roku on the bedroom TV. Our main watching living room TV with the Bolt won't get either. I didn't love the cheaper roku, but I do like the Ultra. Still, I wouldn't have bought it if I could've had that CES-teased TiVo app that could've made one of my AppleTV's into a semi-Mini on that bedroom TV. And Comcast never got around to making an Xfinity Stream app for Apple either. 

I guess I should be glad that the Xfinity app is at least free (for now.) I wanted less devices, but it just won't happen these days. I even looked into the new TiVo stream before I ponied up for the Roku Ultra, out of TiVo fandom, but it doesn't work like a Mini, or have Xfinity stream. I'm going to keep on keeping on with the Bolt until the day Comcast figures out a way to screw CableCards out of existence. On the plus side, I like the Ultra more than I thought I would.


----------



## nrnoble (Aug 25, 2004)

squiredogs said:


> I guess I should be glad that the Xfinity app is at least free (for now.) I wanted less devices, but it just won't happen these days.


Yeah, its an extension of having too many remotes problem (DVD, VHS, TV, AV, cable box, etc) now its too many streaming devices, each with its own remote and having juggle the HDMI switching.

Live TV will never disappear, just like AM-FM radio still exists despite all the competition. Tivo could have, and should have, been the "Apple" of TV all-in-one set top boxes. Tivo was streaming Netflix before Roku boxes became so popular. I wonder if some top executive at Tivo said "Streaming just a fad and a total waste of our time\money" and passed on the idea of expanding Tivo into becoming the industry platform for streaming apps. I would love to know why Tivo never put an serious effort into making Tivo into full blown steaming box, if nothing else, licencing Roku technology (or whatever) and adding it to the DVR. To me that would be the ideal, Tivo+Roku in a single box.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

squiredogs said:


> Yeah, I guess I came up with "penalized," as i had to buy a roku solely for getting the Xfinity Beta in the first place... losing On-Demand plus that just reminded me that TiVo and comcast aren't gonna ever play nice. I've seen several sites indicate that the Roku should end up with Peacock. I only have the Roku on the bedroom TV. Our main watching living room TV with the Bolt won't get either. I didn't love the cheaper roku, but I do like the Ultra. Still, I wouldn't have bought it if I could've had that CES-teased TiVo app that could've made one of my AppleTV's into a semi-Mini on that bedroom TV. And Comcast never got around to making an Xfinity Stream app for Apple either.
> 
> I guess I should be glad that the Xfinity app is at least free (for now.) I wanted less devices, but it just won't happen these days. I even looked into the new TiVo stream before I ponied up for the Roku Ultra, out of TiVo fandom, but it doesn't work like a Mini, or have Xfinity stream. I'm going to keep on keeping on with the Bolt until the day Comcast figures out a way to screw CableCards out of existence. On the plus side, I like the Ultra more than I thought I would.


Thanks for stepping back in to add context to your original post.

It is easy for me to empathize because I am pretty much in the same position as you: I bought a Roku Ultra motivated mostly by the Xfinity Stream replacing XoD (which by then had become largely useless on the TiVo DVR anyway) and wound up liking the Roku immensely as a companion and supplement to my Nvidia Shield (and the Fire TV 4K in my bedroom setup). Each device has its pros and cons.

BTW, once it officially launches, the Peacock app will also be available on most smart TV's so you may not need a separate media streaming device for your living room TV after all.

As for Comcast and TiVo "playing nice," I should say that I have been very pleasantly surprised by just how interoperable the two systems are. I was skeptical at first about buying in to the TiVo brand for this very reason, reasoning that a corporate monolith like Comcast would have every motivation to resist providing full and reliable access to their services through third-party devices. But the past decade-plus with multiple generations of TiVo DVR's has proven enormously satisfying and has added immeasurably to our viewing pleasure and convenience with Comcast CATV programming. On a similar plane, I also appreciate the ability to use my own modem and router with Comcast HSI. Here, too, one has to forgo the Xfi features available through the Comcast gateway rental (thus another "penalty," if you will), but that is a trade-off I have gladly made (having previously rented gateways for a couple of years) in return for the many advantages incurred by dint of owning my own selective gear.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

squiredogs said:


> Yeah, I guess I came up with "penalized," as i had to buy a roku solely for getting the Xfinity Beta in the first place... losing On-Demand plus that just reminded me that TiVo and comcast aren't gonna ever play nice. I've seen several sites indicate that the Roku should end up with Peacock. I only have the Roku on the bedroom TV. Our main watching living room TV with the Bolt won't get either. I didn't love the cheaper roku, but I do like the Ultra. Still, I wouldn't have bought it if I could've had that CES-teased TiVo app that could've made one of my AppleTV's into a semi-Mini on that bedroom TV. And Comcast never got around to making an Xfinity Stream app for Apple either.
> 
> I guess I should be glad that the Xfinity app is at least free (for now.) I wanted less devices, but it just won't happen these days. I even looked into the new TiVo stream before I ponied up for the Roku Ultra, out of TiVo fandom, but it doesn't work like a Mini, or have Xfinity stream. I'm going to keep on keeping on with the Bolt until the day Comcast figures out a way to screw CableCards out of existence. On the plus side, I like the Ultra more than I thought I would.


I understood your original post. You were just commenting on the fact that as a TiVo owner there are certain benefits you don't get as a Comcast subscriber compared to a Comcast set top box user. In effect you are penalized as a TiVo owner.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

trip1eX said:


> If he wasn't a Tivo owner, he'd have on-demand on his set top box and he'd be experiencing the free preview. IT's straightforward. He's being "penalized." Not sure why you fighting the facts.


He can very easily be both. Keep your Tivo and grab an X! from Comcast. Not rocket science unless you wanna twist it into "I'm getting screwed again and it's Tivo's fault".


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

mattyro7878 said:


> He can very easily be both. Keep your Tivo and grab an X! from Comcast. Not rocket science unless you wanna twist it into "I'm getting screwed again and it's Tivo's fault".


No one said he can't also pay for a Comcast box. But that defeats the purpose of owning a Tivo. People own a Tivo so they don't need a cable box. I suppose you told Tivo owners to just pay for a Comcast box after Comcast took away on-demand and they complained they couldn't get on-demand on their Tivo? 

No one laid fault at anybody either. YOu're the one twisting that into something no one said. It it what it is. Another penalty to the Tivo owner as a Comcast subscriber.


----------



## Phil T (Oct 29, 2003)

I was Tivo only until May 1. I got the XG1V4 because I want to see what I was missing without a Comcast box. 

Really not much, but I do feel the picture quality is better and Apps on the XG1V4 work a lot better then on my Bolt. Peacock is not big deal unless you want to see tons of NBC reruns.

I am still using my Tivos for the basement and bedroom. I retired a v1 mini. 

There is/was a bug in Tivo where if you are watching a show you are recording and the next program starts you cannot FF pause or rewind what you are watching. Also no annoying banner popups, pre roll ads or Tivo+ junk in the guide. The guide seems to have less of the missing info that Tivo has but occasionally I see it there too.

The XG1V4 has only rebooted once on me. The Tivo did many times especially when watching an App and the reboot would interrupt a recording.


----------



## mahermusic (Mar 12, 2003)

Pluto TV just uploaded to my Bolt and it's awesome! Lots of channels and movies!


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

mahermusic said:


> Pluto TV just uploaded to my Bolt and it's awesome! Lots of channels and movies!


It's the first time I've seen an app added without it being checked. TiVo is slipping.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

trip1eX said:


> No one said he can't also pay for a Comcast box. But that defeats the purpose of owning a Tivo. People own a Tivo so they don't need a cable box. I suppose you told Tivo owners to just pay for a Comcast box after Comcast took away on-demand and they complained they couldn't get on-demand on their Tivo?
> 
> No one laid fault at anybody either. YOu're the one twisting that into something no one said. It it what it is. Another penalty to the Tivo owner as a Comcast subscriber.


No it doesn't defeat the purpose of owning a tivo. You are getting something that the tivo box cannot provide. Duh! It is something the OP wants so why not take a box from Comcast which may be free. 2nd point...if he is a comcast subscriber he has access to Xfinity stream so why would I tell tivo owners to get a comcast box. Reading and comprehending are 2 different things.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

mattyro7878 said:


> No it doesn't defeat the purpose of owning a tivo. You are getting something that the tivo box cannot provide. Duh! It is something the OP wants so why not take a box from Comcast which may be free. 2nd point...if he is a comcast subscriber he has access to Xfinity stream so why would I tell tivo owners to get a comcast box. Reading and comprehending are 2 different things.


Of course you are right; the post you are responding to is just one more example of what I choose to generously label "inartful" use of language. "Defeat the purpose of" and "penalize" have meanings which are being willfully misapplied here. (Full disclosure: As a linguist, I am particularly sensitive to such matters.)

However, in all fairness, I should point out that the X1 STB would not be free for the OP. In his case, it would probably result in a $5.00 p.m. rental fee plus a $9.95 "Additional Digital Outlet" fee. The Comcast X1 STB is only free of charge when included in the subscriber's service bundle or in the case of Flex (HSI only) customers.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

chiguy50 said:


> However, in all fairness, I should point out that the X1 STB would not be free for the OP. In his case, it would probably result in a $5.00 p.m. rental fee plus a $9.95 "Additional Digital Outlet" fee. The Comcast X1 STB is only free of charge when included in the subscriber's service bundle or in the case of Flex (HSI only) customers.


Yep. If it were free, sure, I'd rent their X1 box. If it were the above amount, that'd be $180 per year. That's more expensive than every single box for purchase at Roku. Even an Apple TV 4K (Apple TV 4K 32GB) is $180 to own w/o discounts.

And, since I have Xfinity TV service, I was unable to get a Flex box.


----------



## WVZR1 (Jul 31, 2008)

Phil T said:


> I was Tivo only until May 1. I got the XG1V4 because I want to see what I was missing without a Comcast box.
> 
> Really not much, but I do feel the picture quality is better and Apps on the XG1V4 work a lot better then on my Bolt. Peacock is not big deal unless you want to see tons of NBC reruns.
> 
> ...


Put that Mini at your primary location and enjoy 'BOTH'! I did the XG1V4 to just try nearly a year ago, moved the Roamio to the other display and put a Mini with the XG1V4. I've been happy ever since - a Roku Ultra, the XG1V4 and the Mini through an AVR at the 'primary' is the ideal I'd think combination.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

chiguy50 said:


> Of course you are right; the post you are responding to is just one more example of what I choose to generously label "inartful" use of language. "Defeat the purpose of" and "penalize" have meanings which are being willfully misapplied here. (Full disclosure: As a linguist, I am particularly sensitive to such matters.)
> 
> However, in all fairness, I should point out that the X1 STB would not be free for the OP. In his case, it would probably result in a $5.00 p.m. rental fee plus a $9.95 "Additional Digital Outlet" fee. The Comcast X1 STB is only free of charge when included in the subscriber's service bundle or in the case of Flex (HSI only) customers.


 Lol in other words you're penalized as a TiVo owner.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

mattyro7878 said:


> No it doesn't defeat the purpose of owning a tivo. You are getting something that the tivo box cannot provide. Duh! It is something the OP wants so why not take a box from Comcast which may be free. 2nd point...if he is a comcast subscriber he has access to Xfinity stream so why would I tell tivo owners to get a comcast box. Reading and comprehending are 2 different things.


Nonsense. It isn't free and the whole purpose of owning a TiVo is that it replaces your cable box.

And so yes also paying for a cable box would defeat the purpose of owning a TiVo.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

A Comcast box also allows you to monitor your security system. It also provides channels your Tivo doesnt. I get "Newsy" through the app but "this channel is not authorized" from Tivo. A couple channels actually. Bottom line is you chose to have a Tivo instead of a cable box. I have also made that choice. Sometimes ya gotta live with the choices you made or...get a cable box.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

cwerdna said:


> Yep. If it were free, sure, I'd rent their X1 box. If it were the above amount, that'd be $180 per year. That's more expensive than every single box for purchase at Roku. Even an Apple TV 4K (Apple TV 4K 32GB) is $180 to own w/o discounts.


That expense over time is the main reason most people are better off purchasing rather than renting (whether electronics, furniture, or most other consumer products): You pay a price (often exorbitant) for the convenience.

It's great to have choices, though. For less than $50 you can get a Roku streamer and you're good to go. Also, the full range of X1 programming content is available to you via the Xfinity Stream web portal on your computer or mobile device.



cwerdna said:


> And, since I have Xfinity TV service, *I was unable to get a Flex box*.


If you mean the Flex service, you are correct. But if you mean the Flex box, that is just the regular Xfinity Xi5 or Xi6, which you can always add to your account if you wish.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

trip1eX said:


> Lol in other words you're penalized as a TiVo owner.


Sorry to break it to you, bubbele, but there is no free lunch. Comcast is selling their X1 suite of services; if you want in, you have to pay the dues and that includes utilizing the qualifying equipment.

By your reasoning, I am being penalized by not receiving dividends from Comcast simply because I chose not to buy their stock.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

chiguy50 said:


> Sorry to break it to you, bubbele, but there is no free lunch. Comcast is selling their X1 suite of services; if you want in, you have to pay the dues and that includes utilizing the qualifying equipment.
> 
> By your reasoning, I am being penalized by not receiving dividends from Comcast simply because I chose not to buy their stock.


That analogy makes no sense whatsoever.

One buys a Tivo box as a cable box replacement. The more it doesn't replace the cable box the more you're penalized. Simple point.

IT's not a show stopper for the OP. He just commented on that it's another negative for the Tivo-owning Comcast subscriber aka penalty.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

Also a question that hasn't been answered and maybe the answer is yet to be determined since Peacock isn't released to the general public yet. But is a Comcast subscriber going to get the discounted rate on the Peacock if they don't use a Comcast box?

I don't know the answer, but I have enough doubts to ask the question.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

chiguy50 said:


> If you mean the Flex service, you are correct. But if you mean the Flex box, that is just the regular Xfinity Xi5 or Xi6, which you can always add to your account if you wish.


But that isn't free, right?


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

I have 4 services with Comcast. I would be interested to know just how differently they will treat me as a Tivo customer.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

cwerdna said:


> But that isn't free, right?


As I have mentioned, the X1 device is only "free" (IOW, included in the service price) in the case of a Flex (HSI-only) subscription or in a bundle deal that has a DVR or STB listed in the package. I set up my sister in California with one of these bundle deals last year (X1 Premier Pro Triple Play) that includes an XG1v4 DVR in the comprehensive bundle price of $160 ($180 after all fees and taxes and less discounts).


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

trip1eX said:


> That analogy makes no sense whatsoever.
> 
> One buys a Tivo box as a cable box replacement. The more it doesn't replace the cable box the more you're penalized. Simple point.
> 
> IT's not a show stopper for the OP. He just commented on that it's another negative for the Tivo-owning Comcast subscriber aka penalty.


Well, it makes perfect sense using your logic. You imply that the customer has a right to the benefits of a proprietary ecosystem without having to buy in to the system. The stock analogy fits this fantasy scenario to a T.

It is hardly reasonable to spurn the provider's (CPE) gear in favor of purchasing third-party equipment and then complain about being deprived of the features that are inherent in the CPE. That's some kind of twisted thinking.

I'll go even further in rejecting your argument. In fact, TiVo owners are PRIVILEGED in their treatment in the hands of Comcast. Not only does Comcast provide us with a CableCARD free of charge (despite the costs they incur in purchasing, stocking, deploying, and servicing these devices), but they also give us a $5.00 monthly credit in recognition of our customer-owned equipment (COE). All this in addition to ensuring that their service remains compatible with our TiVo DVR. You can rightly question whether they would be doing this if not for the FCC's CableCARD rules, but the fact is they are doing it and doing it very well based on my many years of experience.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

trip1eX said:


> Also a question that hasn't been answered and maybe the answer is yet to be determined since Peacock isn't released to the general public yet. But is a Comcast subscriber going to get the discounted rate on the Peacock if they don't use a Comcast box?
> 
> I don't know the answer, but I have enough doubts to ask the question.


Why do you persist in spreading FUD? You are not being helpful to anyone here.

I have already answered that question in this very thread; the discount is included in the basic service without regard to which devices are on the customer's account. There is no basis for any doubt.



mattyro7878 said:


> I have 4 services with Comcast. I would be interested to know just how differently they will treat me as a Tivo customer.


What exactly do you mean by this? How do you think you will be treated differently?

This biggest factor that will affect us TiVo users will be Comcast's eventual conversion from QAM transmission to IPTV. But, other than a few isolated (mostly foreign) channels, that is a slow process that probably will not be effective for at least several more years IMHO.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

chiguy50 said:


> Why do you persist in spreading FUD? You are not being helpful to anyone here.
> 
> I have already answered that question in this very thread; the discount is included in the basic service without regard to which devices are on the customer's account. There is no basis for any doubt.
> 
> ...


What I meant was when I start asking "wheres my Peacock?" what will Comcast's response be? "You own a Tivo so tough luck" or "I see you own a Tivo but you do qualify for Peacock. We can give you a free Flex box for a year". Lastly, you need a Comcast box and we can give you that for a year and maybe you will decide our boxes are not that bad and/or Peacock is worth giving up my Tivos.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

No worries. You will get Peacock on almost any major up-to-date streaming media device of your choosing, including (most likely) the TiVo Stream 4K. I do not expect to see TiVo DVR's included since their streaming apps are not well supported, but you never know.

Even non-subscribers to Comcast services will be able to get Peacock since it is an over-the-top (OTT) video-on-demand application. No Comcast CPE is required.


----------



## squiredogs (Aug 14, 2006)

chiguy50 said:


> You will get Peacock on almost any major up-to-date streaming media device of your choosing, including (most likely) the TiVo Stream 4K.


I would've bought the Stream 4K if it had Xfinity Stream. Since it doesn't, I went and got the Ultra. So at this point if Roku and AppleTV get it, and I can get the $5 Peacock (not the ad-free) for free as a Comcast subscriber, that would be sweet enough.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

Just FYI for those non-subscribers to Comcast who might be interested in the Peacock app:

You can now get a discounted one-year subscription to Peacock Premium via pre-order for $29.99 (the equivalent of $2.50 p.m.) or Premium Plus (Ad-Free) for $79.99 ($6.67 p.m.).

The full retail price for Peacock Premium is currently slated to be $4.99 p.m. (or $49.99 p.a.) and Premium Plus is $9.99 p.m. or ($99.99 p.a).

This offer is good up until the official launch date of July 15.

The basic ad-supported tier with limited content will be free of charge to the general public. And, once again, Peacock Premium is included free of charge for Comcast HSI and/or CATV (Digital Starter tier, or equivalent, and above) subscribers.

Peacock - NBCU Streaming Service


----------



## Noelmel (Nov 6, 2014)

chiguy50 said:


> Just FYI for those non-subscribers to Comcast who might be interested in the Peacock app:
> 
> You can now get a discounted one-year subscription to Peacock Premium via pre-order for $29.99 (the equivalent of $2.50 p.m.) or Premium Plus (Ad-Free) for $79.99 ($6.67 p.m.).
> 
> ...


I wish I knew if NBC was going to pull most of their things off HULU for this. I am interested in the originals but can see everything else on HULU. Hmmm it's a good deal to pre order

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

I have a Comcast HSI only install at the cottage and they gave us a flex box with the peacock free promo and let me just say it is one of the most unpleasant UX experiences I have ever seen, sometimes the back arrow works for things, sometimes the left arrow, every section seems to have a different UX process needed, it goes between free and paid content without giving you a heads up, you click on something that then says "and now you need to subscribe for this"

If it's anything other than Peacock or comcast on demand I just use the Roku.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

dianebrat said:


> I have a Comcast HSI only install at the cottage and they gave us a flex box with the peacock free promo and let me just say it is one of the most unpleasant UX experiences I have ever seen, sometimes the back arrow works for things, sometimes the left arrow, every section seems to have a different UX process needed, it goes between free and paid content without giving you a heads up, you click on something that then says "and now you need to subscribe for this"
> 
> *If it's anything other than Peacock or comcast on demand I just use the Roku.*


As well you should.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

Just an update regarding the current planning for Peacock. Here are the platforms that will be supporting the app at launch and those which are still under development:


----------



## dishrich (Jan 16, 2002)

So just so I totally understand..."Currently Available Trail Platforms" means what platforms WILL be supported on the (official) 7/15 launch, correct?


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

dishrich said:


> So just so I totally understand..."Currently Available Trail Platforms" means what platforms WILL be supported on the (official) 7/15 launch, correct?


That is the concept, but bear in mind that this is a snapshot of the current state of affairs with testing still underway.

I have asked for clarification of those asterisks in the second column of the "Currently Available Trial Platforms."


----------



## Noelmel (Nov 6, 2014)

So my cousin gets this free with her Xfinity internet and Flex box. I know as of now it checks to make sure she has xfinity internet for her to log in. I wonder if when this goes live everywhere I can use her log in. I live in Ohio where we don’t have Comcast or Xfinity just Spectrum. I wonder if it will still check to see the internet provider. I’m interested in the pre order deal but if I can get it free I should hold off hmmm 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KevTech (Apr 15, 2014)

Most likely the system will notice your IP is not a Comcast IP.


----------



## CommunityMember (May 22, 2020)

KevTech said:


> Most likely the system will notice your IP is not a Comcast IP.


The usual approach to this (to allow legitimate travel, vacations, etc.) is that the device must initially login and get authorized from the subscribers location, and then regularly (monthly or so) be seen as again connecting from the subscribers location, or the device will expire its authorization. In addition, there are a few 3rd party companies who are offering services (who claim to be being used by a few content providers) that attempts to identify questionable account sharing (long term usage from multiple locations even with regular touching of home base to continue authorization), although how often those content providers cancel subscriptions based on that identification is unknown. I would be surprised if Comcast would not at least instrument and analyze the usage data equivalently if they choose to not engage one of those 3rd parties.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

Noelmel said:


> So my cousin gets this free with her Xfinity internet and Flex box. I know as of now it checks to make sure she has xfinity internet for her to log in. I wonder if when this goes live everywhere I can use her log in. I live in Ohio where we don't have Comcast or Xfinity just Spectrum. I wonder if it will still check to see the internet provider. I'm interested in the pre order deal but if I can get it free I should hold off hmmm


Remember that the basic tier will be free of charge for the general public.

If you are referring to the Premium or Premium Plus service tier, I don't think we will know exactly what verification protocols will be employed or how usage will be restricted for out-of-home reception of Peacock by a Flex subscriber (but my uninformed suspicion is that it will not be available if log-in is tied to the Flex account).

Regardless, is piggybacking on your cousin's credentials really worth saving $2.50 p.m. (the pre-order price for Premium) to you? I'm just asking the question, not judging. After all, it's ethically dubious or at the very least in contravention of the provider's intent (unless you are actually a member of the household), an imposition on your cousin's privacy, and rather inconvenient for both parties.

Still, you have piqued my curiosity. I have no personal experience with Flex and would be interested to learn how this shakes out.


----------



## Noelmel (Nov 6, 2014)

chiguy50 said:


> Remember that the basic tier will be free of charge for the general public.
> 
> If you are referring to the Premium or Premium Plus service tier, I don't think we will know exactly what verification protocols will be employed or how usage will be restricted for out-of-home reception of Peacock by a Flex subscriber (but my uninformed suspicion is that it will not be available if log-in is tied to the Flex account).
> 
> ...


We already share all the services. They use my Netflix. I use their Hulu. I bought a year of hbo max and Disney plus and we split the cost 3 ways and have separate profiles. I have Apple TV free for a year w my new iPhone so use family share.

As I have read the free tier won't have the peacock originals or maybe just the pilot episode. Those are what I'm most interested in. I can see all the other current nbc shows on Hulu w no ad plan unless they plan on pulling everything off when this launches. I'll most likely just subscribe to the year of premium and deal w ads because the preorder deal is a great deal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

chiguy50 said:


> Why do you persist in spreading FUD? You are not being helpful to anyone here.
> 
> I have already answered that question in this very thread; the discount is included in the basic service without regard to which devices are on the customer's account. There is no basis for any doubt.


Nonsense. It's a legitimate question/concern/curiousity. And you didn't answer it either.

Comcast can say their cable customers get a discount and still mean only those who rent boxes from them considering there is 99%+ overlap between the two.

There's plenty of room for doubt.

After all they say internet customers get a free Flex box and then it turns out the fine print says "internet only" customers get a free Flex box.

So stop acting like you wrote the fine print for the upcoming Peacock launch.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

Noelmel said:


> We already share all the services. They use my Netflix. I use their Hulu. I bought a year of hbo max and Disney plus and we split the cost 3 ways and have separate profiles. I have Apple TV free for a year w my new iPhone so use family share.


It sounds like you've got a very economical, symbiotic relationship going there. I don't blame you for taking advantage of the opportunity to share if it works for you and yours.



Noelmel said:


> As I have read the free tier won't have the peacock originals or maybe just the pilot episode. Those are what I'm most interested in. I can see all the other current nbc shows on Hulu w no ad plan unless they plan on pulling everything off when this launches. I'll most likely just subscribe to the year of premium and deal w ads because the preorder deal is a great deal.


I agree that you will probably be best served with the pre-order deal for Premium if you wind up liking the service. But bear in mind that Comcast states that the "subscription purchases are non-refundable," by which I assume that you would not be entitled to any pro-rata refund if you decided to cancel before term. If in doubt, I would call a Comcast CSR and ask about this proviso before signing up.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

Noelmel said:


> I can see all the other current nbc shows on Hulu w no ad plan unless they plan on pulling everything off when this launches. I'll most likely just subscribe to the year of premium and deal w ads because the preorder deal is a great deal.


As you may know, Comcast/NBCU struck a deal with Disney about a year ago to sell them their 33% stake in Hulu, which will give Disney full ownership. But the deal won't close until 2024 or later. In the meantime, Comcast/NBCU will continue to license at least some of their content through late 2024, although they will have the right to cease licensing "most" of their content to Hulu by 2022. In the meantime, they'll be able to stream a lot of their content non-exclusively on both Peacock and Hulu at the same time.

So at least for the next year, you don't have to worry about any NBC content leaving Hulu. You might still want Peacock Premium for additional content that won't be on Hulu though.

We'll see how it all plays out, but my hunch is that full seasons of many series owned by NBCU (e.g. _30 Rock_, _Parks and Recreation_, _Law & Order:SVU_, etc.) will disappear from Hulu in 2022 and become Peacock exclusives. But we'll continue to see current-season episodes of NBC series on Hulu (at least the most recent 5 episodes) until the start of the new fall season in 2024.

Disney Assumes Full Control of Hulu in Deal With Comcast - Variety


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

chiguy50 said:


> As far as Peacock availability following launch, the announced plan is to make it available to the general public (even non-Comcast subscribers). But anyone who subscribes to Comcast HSI and/or CATV at the Digital Starter tier or higher will get the Premium app bundled with their service for no additional charge with the option of upgrading to the Premium Plus (ad-free) version for $5.00 (just as is now the case with the "early bird" preview). The plan is for the general public to pay $4.99 for Premium and $9.99 for Premium Plus, while the basic tier with ads and limited content will be free.
> 
> It appears that the app will be supported by just about any commonly used media streaming device, but I assume those details are still being ironed out. For obvious reasons, I would not expect TiVo DVR's (not a reliable, up-to-date streamer) to be among those devices, but I would be shocked if the TiVo Stream 4K were excluded from access.


Confirming the info I posted above, and with the official Peacock launch coming next week on July 15, here is clarification (provided by an official Comcast source through back channels) regarding how to access the free Premium tier of service to which all Comcast customers are entitled on the basis of their internet and/or CATV subscription at the Digital Starter tier or higher:

_*Xfinity customers can link their account to their Peacock profile two different ways.

• One way is right through the Peacock application on your X1 or Flex device. Just launch the Peacock application on your device, then either register your brand-new Peacock profile or log in to your current profile to link your Xfinity account. Once you have registered your profile on your set top box, please make sure you have set your password. To do so, please visit peacocktv.com/account and select 'Forgot Password' to complete your profile.

• The other way is through My Account . Once you log in, scroll down to the Link Provider section. You can then use your Xfinity credentials to link your account to your Peacock profile.

• Now that you're all set up, you can watch Peacock on any of our supported devices. »www.peacocktv.com/help/a ··· -peacock*_

N.B.: The above linked Peacock web page has not yet been updated to reflect the devices that will be supported beyond the current pre-launch distribution. But here was an earlier device list I have previously passed along with the caveat that it is a work in progress:


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

Out of curiosity, I finally ordered my free Flex streaming box from Comcast. (I have Comcast broadband.) It wasn't clear to me if I would be able to claim/activate the free Peacock Premium service other than on a Flex box, so I just went ahead and got one. The stupid Peacock app on the box treats me like I'm a new customer every time I launch it though, asking me to register an email address. And then when I put it in, it tells me that that email address is already in use (which, it is, because I've already created a Peacock account using it).

Aside from that, though, the app is pretty nice. Quite a bit of content and a very light ad load. I expect I'll use the app now and then once it launches on my Apple TV next week. Probably won't bother firing up the Flex again.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

squiredogs said:


> I was excited about the upcoming Peacock service, until I realized that I may not get it, as I have a Bolt and a Roku. I have Triple Play, but not an X1. I would imagine that many of you are the same. Will we get it included, or do we get penalized for having TiVo? I wouldn't be excited if I had to pay. (Well, maybe if I get to watch Players with Ice-T and Freaks & Geeks. Then I might binge through a free trial, and run the clock out with Chuck and the A-Team.)


Getting back to the OP of this thread, I trust that any lingering qualms you may have still harbored on this point are now put to rest.

Next week at this time you will be able to (create and) log in to your PeacockTV account, link it to your Comcast account, and stream Peacock Premium at no charge from your Roku or any other of the many supported devices (see here). No need for an X1 and no "penalty" for using TiVo instead, as I have reported from the very beginning based on my Comcast sources.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

chiguy50 said:


> Next week at this time you will be able to (create and) log in to your PeacockTV account, link it to your Comcast account, and stream Peacock Premium at no charge from your Roku or any other of the many supported devices (see here).


Yes. But small quibble: we don't know if there will be a Peacock app for Roku (or Fire TV) when Peacock launches a week from today.

Peacock without Roku and Amazon Fire TV? Top exec is OK with that


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

Noelmel said:


> We already share all the services. They use my Netflix. I use their Hulu. I bought a year of hbo max and Disney plus and we split the cost 3 ways and have separate profiles. I have Apple TV free for a year w my new iPhone so use family share.
> 
> As I have read the free tier won't have the peacock originals or maybe just the pilot episode. Those are what I'm most interested in. I can see all the other current nbc shows on Hulu w no ad plan unless they plan on pulling everything off when this launches. I'll most likely just subscribe to the year of premium and deal w ads because the preorder deal is a great deal.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thats like saying.."we all paid for the gun so the murder is not wrong". I do the same thing with my family's Netflix and Disney. I dont even think the providers have a problem or they would do more to stop it.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

So..Android is on that list. Does that include TIVOSTREAM4k Android?


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

mattyro7878 said:


> So..Android is on that list. Does that include TIVOSTREAM4k Android?


Yes, Comcast has confirmed that Android TV devices will get the Peacock app at launch. Actually, their distribution deal with Google goes further than with any other platform because if you create your Peacock account using the app downloaded from the Google Play Store (i.e. on an Android or Android TV device), you'll get 3 free months of Peacock Premium. After that, you'll be charged $5/mo via Google Play unless you cancel and downgrade to Peacock's free tier.

Seeing as how the TiVo Stream 4K has access to all the other Android TV apps regularly distributed via Google Play (e.g. HBO Max, Disney+, CBS AA, Showtime, Tubi, PBS, etc.), I see no reason why it won't have access to Peacock. Now, whether TiVo integrates Peacock content into their TiVo Stream app is another matter...


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

The only remaining question is does the OP get the discount as a Tivo-using Comcast subscriber who doesn't rent a box. And from what I read that still remains to be seen.

I wouldn't be surprised if they tie the discount to a box rental. But I wouldn't bet on it either.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

NashGuy said:


> Yes. But small quibble: we don't know if there will be a Peacock app for Roku (or Fire TV) when Peacock launches a week from today.
> 
> Peacock without Roku and Amazon Fire TV? Top exec is OK with that


That's new, and discouraging, information but I would take it with a grain of salt. I would predict near zero probability that Comcast fails to negotiate a deal with Roku to carry Peacock, and my guess is that they will get there in time for launch (but I am prepared to be proven wrong). The rest is just brinkmanship, as the article's author surmises.

FWIW, the article is in error on one important point: It states that "Comcast Xfinity customers, as well as those on Cox's Contour platform, can get ad-free Peacock for no additional cost." In fact, the ad-free tier (Peacock Premium Plus) is a $5.00 upgrade for all subscribers.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

trip1eX said:


> The only remaining question is does the OP get the discount as a Tivo-using Comcast subscriber who doesn't rent a box. And from what I read that still remains to be seen.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if they tie the discount to a box rental. But I wouldn't bet on it either.


I was wondering this as well, which is the main reason I finally requested a free Flex box last month, so I'd be sure to activate my free Peacock Premium service. (Also, I kinda wanted to see what the Flex/Xi6 box was like. Verdict: meh.)

But as chiguy50 posted recently, it does look like Comcast's internal documentation states that Comcast's broadband and TV customers will be able to claim the free Premium tier by logging into their Comcast account online. In other words, it won't have to be done on an X1 or Flex box.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

chiguy50 said:


> That's new, and discouraging, information but I would take it with a grain of salt. I would predict near zero probability that Comcast fails to negotiate a deal with Roku to carry Peacock, and my guess is that they will get there in time for launch (but I am prepared to be proven wrong). The rest is just brinkmanship, as the article's author surmises.


Well, yeah, brinkmanship. But I wouldn't say there's near-zero probability. HBO Max launched nearly two months ago and is still absent from Roku (although that situation is a bit more complicated).


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

NashGuy said:


> I was wondering this as well, which is the main reason I finally requested a free Flex box last month, so I'd be sure to activate my free Peacock Premium service. (Also, I kinda wanted to see what the Flex/Xi6 box was like. Verdict: meh.)
> 
> But as chiguy50 posted recently, it does look like Comcast's internal documentation states that Comcast's broadband and TV customers will be able to claim the free Premium tier by logging into their Comcast account online. In other words, it won't have to be done on an X1 or Flex box.


yeah but it says nothing about claiming your free tier nor has any fine print that could exclude those who don't rent boxes. it just says how to link your peacock account to your comcast account.

I just know how these things can go so I've been curious.

I could argue against myself and say well there are so few Tivo users that who cares if those few get the discount. IN that respect they might not have even considered it. Also the fact a lot of the content on the service is in one's cable package anyway which you're already paying for also points to them not tying a box rental to the subscription.

ON the other hand you can say tying the discount to a box rental is a way to keep boxes in homes and have control over the UI and thus the customer.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

trip1eX said:


> The only remaining question is does the OP get the discount as a Tivo-using Comcast subscriber who doesn't rent a box. And from what I read that still remains to be seen.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if they tie the discount to a box rental. But I wouldn't bet on it either.


That is only a question in your fevered brain.

As I understand it you are not a Comcast customer and you clearly have done no research on this topic. Yet you persist in spreading FUD even after I have refuted your contentions repeatedly and authoritatively (unless you think that I am making up my sources). Now, I understand that the current Peacock advertising can be confusing in that it only addresses the availability of the service during this pre-launch trial period, which is indeed limited to users of the X1 or "Flex" device. But that is why further investigation is required, and that is what I have done in the interest of clarity and through multiple sources.

Whether or not you choose to believe it, the Peacock Premium service is, in fact, bundled in the HSI or CATV subscription at no additional cost, and the equipment on the customer's account, X1 or otherwise, has no bearing on this benefit. This is beyond debate based on confirmatory responses from official Comcast sources.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

NashGuy said:


> Well, yeah, brinkmanship. But I wouldn't say there's near-zero probability. HBO Max launched nearly two months ago and is still absent from Roku (although that situation is a bit more complicated).


Well, as I said I am prepared to be proven wrong on that prediction. But it is quite a different kettle of fish from the HBO Max/Roku snafu. And remember that Comcast did seal a deal with AT&T for HBO Max just in time for launch day.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

chiguy50 said:


> That is only a question in your fevered brain.
> 
> As I understand it you are not a Comcast customer and you clearly have done no research on this topic. Yet you persist in spreading FUD even after I have refuted your contentions repeatedly and authoritatively (unless you think that I am making up my sources). Now, I understand that the current Peacock advertising can be confusing in that it only addresses the availability of the service during this pre-launch trial period, which is indeed limited to users of the X1 or "Flex" device. But that is why further investigation is required, and that is what I have done in the interest of clarity and through multiple sources.
> 
> Whether or not you choose to believe it, the Peacock Premium service is, in fact, bundled in the HSI or CATV subscription at no additional cost, and the equipment on the customer's account, X1 or otherwise, has no bearing on this benefit. This is beyond debate based on confirmatory responses from official Comcast sources.


lmao. Where's your proof? That's right. You haven't shown any.

Showing how to link your comcast account to your peacock account is not proof that anyone gets a discount no matter what.

This is a fine print item. It may or may not happen. IT's asking a question and not seeing a definitive answer yet.

There is no spreading of FUD. I just don't know the answer. I don't care what the answer is. No one is going to not do or do something based on my question except maybe wait until July 15th to hear proof.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

trip1eX said:


> Where's your proof? That's right. You haven't shown any.


I have provided direct quotes from authoritative Comcast sources who have vetted their responses directly with the Peacock team. What kind of further proof do you need? On the other hand, what is the basis of your position other than uninformed conjecture, in which you persist in the face of repeated refutation?

Really, if you were interested in anything beyond trolling this thread, you would take the time to contact a Comcast rep and ask them the question. You clearly have not even bothered to make that minimal effort despite having encountered my detailed rebuttals.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

chiguy50 said:


> Well, as I said I am prepared to be proven wrong on that prediction. But it is quite a different kettle of fish from the HBO Max/Roku snafu. And remember that Comcast did seal a deal with AT&T for HBO Max just in time for launch day.


Roku is increasingly feeling their oats these days. They're particularly concerned with increasing ad revenue and ads are, of course, the main way Peacock intends to make money. Peacock has a very light ad load -- no more than 5 minutes per hour (although it was considerably less in my limited usage so far). So I can see why they're not willing to give up some fraction of that ad load to Roku, as Roku is reportedly demanding. Like HBO Max, Peacock is reportedly offering to share usage data with Roku, which would be of use to their ad business, but Roku apparently batted down that concession from Peacock.

I'd say the odds of Peacock being absent from either Roku or Fire TV on launch day are closer to 50/50 than 0. We shall see...


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

NashGuy said:


> I'd say the odds of Peacock being absent from either Roku or Fire TV on launch day are closer to 50/50 than 0. We shall see...


Oh, I am not prepared to make any predictions about Fire TV. That is yet another kettle of fish.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

chiguy50 said:


> I have provided direct quotes from authoritative Comcast sources who have vetted their responses directly with the Peacock team. What kind of further proof do you need? On the other hand, what is the basis of your position other than uninformed conjecture, in which you persist in the face of repeated refutation?
> 
> Really, if you were interested in anything beyond trolling this thread, you would take the time to contact a Comcast rep and ask them the question. You clearly have not even bothered to make that minimal effort despite having encountered my detailed rebuttals.


lmao. If you had proof you would just repeat it.


----------



## KevTech (Apr 15, 2014)

The premium ad free tier will still have some ads.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

They have a deal going on now. I forget if it was mentioned above. But $29 for Premium for a year. AD-free Premium for a year is $79. 

They charge $50/yr extra for no ads. Regular price for each is $20 higher. 

Ends July 14th.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

trip1eX said:


> lmao. If you had proof you would just repeat it.


Already done right here over and over if you would bother to read. Again, if you had anything of value to contribute you would do a little independent research rather than posting idle innuendo.



trip1eX said:


> They have a deal going on now. I forget if it was mentioned above. But $29 for Premium for a year. AD-free Premium for a year is $79.
> 
> They charge $50/yr extra for no ads. Regular price for each is $20 higher.
> 
> Ends July 14th.


I reported it right here over a month ago.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

chiguy50 said:


> Already done right here over and over if you would bother to read. Again, if you had anything of value to contribute you would do a little independent research rather than posting idle innuendo.


lmao. Stating you have provided proof and attacking the other guy over and over and over isn't proof and isn't an answer and isn't a contribution either.

Good news is the answer was always going to come July 15th.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

chiguy50 said:


> That's new, and discouraging, information but I would take it with a grain of salt. I would predict near zero probability that Comcast fails to negotiate a deal with Roku to carry Peacock, and my guess is that they will get there in time for launch (but I am prepared to be proven wrong). The rest is just brinkmanship, as the article's author surmises.





NashGuy said:


> I'd say the odds of Peacock being absent from either Roku or Fire TV on launch day are closer to 50/50 than 0. We shall see...


Welp, looks like I underestimated the chances that Roku and Fire TV won't have the Peacock app on launch day. Per this article, the disagreement is even worse than I thought.

NBCUniversal's Peacock is unlikely to reach deals with Amazon and Roku by July 15 launch

_Peacock continues to negotiate with both Amazon and Roku, said the people, who asked not to be named because the discussions are private. One person familiar with the talks described the likelihood of reaching an agreement with either party by July 15 as "less than 10 percent." _​


----------



## CommunityMember (May 22, 2020)

NashGuy said:


> Per this article, the disagreement is even worse than I thought.


The reasons for the disagreement have been (somewhat widely) alluded to in previous reportings in certain industry rags for quite some time. And it is a continuation of a very long standing disagreements between the content providers and the content delivery companies as to which actual own the customer (relationship), and what that really means (and, of course, it is about the money; it is always about the money)(*). Those that capture and control the most information about you will be the winner(s).

That all said, there is often some compromise eventually reached if both parties see some value in giving up a little to gain a little, but due to most favoured nation clauses in contracts with other companies, sometimes those compromises get really tricky to thread a contract needle around.

(*) This disagreement (who owns/controls what) was one of the contributory reasons that the next-gen CableCARD work at the FCC failed to come to an actual agreed upon proposal.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

CommunityMember said:


> The reasons for the disagreement have been (somewhat widely) alluded to in previous reportings in certain industry rags for quite some time. And it is a continuation of a very long standing disagreements between the content providers and the content delivery companies as to which actual own the customer (relationship), and what that really means (and, of course, it is about the money; it is always about the money)(*). Those that capture and control the most information about you will be the winner(s).


Actually, the core of the disagreement in this particular instance is about who controls the ad load and gets the ad revenue. Peacock has reportedly already offered to share at least some of their user data with Roku/Amazon. And of course Roku/Amazon (like all other digital distributors) get a cut of subscription revenue for any sign-ups that originate on their devices. But that's not enough for them. Peacock says that their ad load won't exceed 5 minutes per hour. Roku is insisting that some portion of that allotted ad time be given over to them so that they can serve up their own ads to make money on.

If I were a Hulu subscriber who uses a Roku, I'd be wondering right about now when the existing agreement between Roku and Disney/Hulu expires. Because the way things are going with Roku, I wouldn't doubt that they demand a portion of Hulu's ad load to keep the app on their platform during the next contract negotiation.

As for Roku users, I guess this is what happens when you buy a cheap streaming device where the manufacturer just breaks even on the hardware and then depends on ever-increasing ad revenue to keep their stock price up.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

NashGuy said:


> Actually, the core of the disagreement in this particular instance is about who controls the ad load and gets the ad revenue. Peacock has reportedly already offered to share at least some of their user data with Roku/Amazon. And of course Roku/Amazon (like all other digital distributors) get a cut of subscription revenue for any sign-ups that originate on their devices. But that's not enough for them. Peacock says that their ad load won't exceed 5 minutes per hour. Roku is insisting that some portion of that allotted ad time be given over to them so that they can serve up their own ads to make money on.
> 
> If I were a Hulu subscriber who uses a Roku, I'd be wondering right about now when the existing agreement between Roku and Disney/Hulu expires. Because the way things are going with Roku, I wouldn't doubt that they demand a portion of Hulu's ad load to keep the app on their platform during the next contract negotiation.
> 
> As for Roku users, I get this is what happens when you buy a cheap streaming device where the manufacturer just breaks even on the hardware and then depends on ever-increasing ad revenue to keep their stock price up.


A shame they can't at least agree to put the app up for subscribers who are paying for no ads. That should at least eliminate the part about dividing up ad load/revenue in the contract negotiation.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

trip1eX said:


> lmao. Stating you have provided proof and attacking the other guy over and over and over isn't proof and isn't an answer and isn't a contribution either.
> 
> Good news is the answer was always going to come July 15th.


There is no such thing as proof of a service that has yet to launch. Rather, I have repeatedly relayed guidance from a knowledgeable Comcast source on the state of planning (which entailed not inconsiderable effort). Instead of attacking my credibility (which I have established on these forums over many years regarding all things Comcast), you could try to inform yourself independently instead of replying from a state of ignorance. But you are clearly a lost cause and only interested in trolling so I am done responding to your juvenile banter.

But for others who are interested in answers to the question about Peacock posed by the OP, here is the current plan concerning the free Peacock Premium app for Comcast subscribers as provided to me verbatim by the Peacock team through an internal Comcast source (see also my previous posts in this thread):

_Current customers have Peacock Premium (a $4.99 value) bundled at no additional cost if you have:
-Xfinity X1 TV service and Xfinity Internet
-Xfinity Flex with your Xfinity Internet
-*Xfinity TV-only (Digital Starter tier and above) (applicable starting in a few months) on third-party devices such as mobile phones, tablets and PCs*
-Xfinity Internet-only with Flex
-Add a Flex device to your account at no additional cost to start using the app.
If you want to upgrade to Peacock Premium Plus, which is the ad-free version, visit peacocktv.com. Peacock Premium Plus is billed separately by Peacock and costs $5 for Xfinity customers.
-Peacock Premium Plus costs $5 for Xfinity customers and $9.99 for non-Xfinity customers._

Date of information of the above is June 15 (the bolding is my own).

And here is the mechanism for accessing the app:

_Xfinity customers can link their account to their Peacock profile two different ways.
• One way is right through the Peacock application on your X1 or Flex device. Just launch the Peacock application on your device, then either register your brand-new Peacock profile or log in to your current profile to link your Xfinity account. Once you have registered your profile on your set top box, please make sure you have set your password. To do so, please visit peacocktv.com/account and select 'Forgot Password' to complete your profile.
• The other way is through My Account . Once you log in, scroll down to the Link Provider section. You can then use your Xfinity credentials to link your account to your Peacock profile.
• Now that you're all set up, you can watch Peacock on any of our supported devices. »www.peacocktv.com/help/a ··· -peacock_

Date of information of the above is July 7.

Note the procedure for linking your Comcast account to your Peacock profile. That is expressly in order to validate your entitlement to the free Peacock Premium tier. This linkage feature does not show up currently but "is expected to be live on or around 7/15/2020."

Finally, I will repeat the list of third-party devices for which the app is being developed (I have asked for an explanation of the asterisks but have not received an answer). Clearly, there are some contractual issues with the hosting on Roku and Amazon Fire TV devices, but I believe that Android, Android TV, and iOS, at a minimum, should be ready at launch:









Date of information of the above is Jun 11.


----------



## CommunityMember (May 22, 2020)

NashGuy said:


> Actually, the core of the disagreement in this particular instance is about who controls the ad load and gets the ad revenue.


That is *exactly* what was said. I am not sure what words were not clear to you.


----------



## CommunityMember (May 22, 2020)

dswallow said:


> A shame they can't at least agree to put the app up for subscribers who are paying for no ads. That should at least eliminate the part about dividing up ad load/revenue in the contract negotiation.


I am pretty sure the issue is that if (say) Roku allows an app from which they don't get the money that they will never get the money (because then they would be the "bad guy" when they remove it). If you don't play hardball up front, you have already lost the game.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

CommunityMember said:


> I am pretty sure the issue is that if (say) Roku allows an app from which they don't get the money that they will never get the money (because then they would be the "bad guy" when they remove it). If you don't play hardball up front, you have already lost the game.


They're already the bad guy with HBO Max, and the bad guy with Peacock is looking likely. My answer if they don't appear soon is to replace Roku with something else, and secondarily might be supplementing it with something else if there's no one device that meets all my needs. Roku has nothing particularly unique, unlike the media companies with content made available through the apps.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

CommunityMember said:


> The reasons for the disagreement have been (somewhat widely) alluded to in previous reportings in certain industry rags for quite some time. And it is a continuation of a very long standing disagreements between the content providers and the content delivery companies as to which actual own the customer (relationship), and what that really means (and, of course, it is about the money; it is always about the money)(*). Those that capture and control the most information about you will be the winner(s).
> 
> That all said, there is often some compromise eventually reached if both parties see some value in giving up a little to gain a little, but due to most favoured nation clauses in contracts with other companies, sometimes those compromises get really tricky to thread a contract needle around.
> 
> (*) This disagreement (who owns/controls what) was one of the contributory reasons that the next-gen CableCARD work at the FCC failed to come to an actual agreed upon proposal.





CommunityMember said:


> That is *exactly* what was said. I am not sure what words were not clear to you.


Uh nope, try again. I've quoted your original post right here and you said *exactly* *ZERO* about advertising.


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

chiguy50 said:


> _Current customers have Peacock Premium (a $4.99 value) bundled at no additional cost if you have:
> -Xfinity X1 TV service and Xfinity Internet
> -Xfinity Flex with your Xfinity Internet
> -*Xfinity TV-only (Digital Starter tier and above) (applicable starting in a few months) on third-party devices such as mobile phones, tablets and PCs*
> ...


I've failed to follow which series of statements spawned the original argument, so I'm not diving into any of the point/counterpoint.

As I read the above however (and I read it quite literally), it certainly implies to me that the vast majority of Comcast subscribing Tivo owners will not be getting Premium bundled, or available on third-party devices. But I may be over literally reading it. A user with TV Service, Internet service, no X1's, no Flex's, and a non TV-Only package does not fall into any of the categories listed above. (Feel free to correct me, or refine the wording).


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

Don't worry your'e not missing anything lol . I simply said I wouldn't be surprised if Comcast tied the discount to a cable box. That's all. And I still feel that way. I wouldn't be surprised. CArry on.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

kdmorse said:


> I've failed to follow which series of statements spawned the original argument, so I'm not diving into any of the point/counterpoint.
> 
> As I read the above however (and I read it quite literally), it certainly implies to me that the vast majority of Comcast subscribing Tivo owners will not be getting Premium bundled, or available on third-party devices. But I may be over literally reading it. A user with TV Service, Internet service, no X1's, no Flex's, and a non TV-Only package does not fall into any of the categories listed above. (Feel free to correct me, or refine the wording).


If you are a TiVo owner who has Comcast CATV service at the Digital Starter level or above (or HSI), then the Peacock Premium service is bundled at no additional charge. You have to link your Comcast and Peacock accounts in order to enable the bundling and can then access the app on the approved third-party devices. Or, if you have Comcast HSI only (i.e., no CATV service from Comcast), you have the option of obtaining a free Flex (Xi6) STB, through which you can also link accounts.

That is the gist of it. And, as I mentioned, if there were no benefit involved, there would be no rationale for providing a linkage between the accounts; by the same token, if an X1 were required, there would be no need to provide the alternate linkage method via My Account.

Peacock is an OTT SVOD service, and the basic tier is free of charge to the general public. Premium and ad-free Premium ("Premium Plus") are a $4.99 and $9.99 upcharge over the basic tier, respectively, but those Comcast customers mentioned above get the Premium upcharge waived.


----------



## CommunityMember (May 22, 2020)

NashGuy said:


> Uh nope, try again. I've quoted your original post right here and you said *exactly* *ZERO* about advertising.


I am sorry you don't understand that advertising is all about money and owning the customer (if you don't pay, you are the product being sold, and if you do pay you are still the product).


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

CommunityMember said:


> I am sorry you don't understand that advertising is all about money and owning the customer (if you don't pay, you are the product being sold, and if you do pay you are still the product).


Ha, OK. I have a background in marketing and have created multiple ads for web and print.

You may have understood and _implied_ that the dispute between Peacock and Roku centered specifically on sharing the app's ad load but that's not what you stated. So consider my post as an elaboration and clarification for others, even if you found it superfluous.


----------



## squiredogs (Aug 14, 2006)

I'm back - thanks for the update! I can roll with the AppleTV if they don't work it out right away with the roku. If I read everything correctly, I should wait until next week, and start with the AppleTV and my laptop to get set up, right?



chiguy50 said:


> Getting back to the OP of this thread, I trust that any lingering qualms you may have still harbored on this point are now put to rest.
> 
> Next week at this time you will be able to (create and) log in to your PeacockTV account, link it to your Comcast account, and stream Peacock Premium at no charge from your Roku or any other of the many supported devices (see here). No need for an X1 and no "penalty" for using TiVo instead, as I have reported from the very beginning based on my Comcast sources.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

squiredogs said:


> I'm back - thanks for the update! I can roll with the AppleTV if they don't work it out right away with the roku. *If I read everything correctly, I should wait until next week, and start with the AppleTV and my laptop to get set up, right?*


Well, you don't really have any choice but to wait unless you have an X1 device on your account. The "soft launch" period is limited to those customers and those customers only (I assume for Beta-testing purposes). The rest of Comcast subscribers, and the general public, will have to wait for the official launch, scheduled for this Wednesday, to access even the basic free tier of Peacock.

As I understand it (and I am not privy to any screen shots or other final details), you will download the Peacock app to your third-party device and set up your Peacock profile. From the My Account screen at Peacock you will scroll down to Link Provider and submit your Comcast account credentials. Once the accounts link, you will have validated your free Peacock Premium bundle. I believe you will be able to accomplish this through the app or the web site, but that is not perfectly clear to me. At any rate, the instructions are "set to be released next week" according to my source.

A couple of caveats: (1) The account linkage feature is not currently live--and will not appear in the app until Wednesday at the earliest--and there is always the possibility that this procedure will not function as intended right off the bat (we've all seen app launch-day glitches) since field-testing, if done at all, will have been minimal. And (2) since the Peacock team stated that the linkage feature "is expected to be live on or around 7/15/2020" I assume they are leaving themselves an out in case there is a launch hiccup. But what I have described is the planned deployment as relayed to me.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

CommunityMember said:


> I am pretty sure the issue is that if (say) Roku allows an app from which they don't get the money that they will never get the money (because then they would be the "bad guy" when they remove it). If you don't play hardball up front, you have already lost the game.


It's strange to me that the xfinity beta streaming app is exclusive on Roku but they can't work out a deal for Peacock? Doesn't make any sense.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> It's strange to me that the xfinity beta streaming app is exclusive on Roku but they can't work out a deal for Peacock? Doesn't make any sense.


Well, Roku didn't have as many users back when the Xfinity Stream app first came out and therefore they weren't in as powerful a negotiating position as they are now. Who knows what, if anything, Roku got from allowing the Stream beta app on their platform. Back then, Roku just seemed happy to get every app possible so that they could make more money from in-app subscriptions (for which Roku bills and takes a cut) as well as from ads placed on the home screen. Roku was like the Switzerland of streaming, a neutral force focused only on making single-purpose devices supporting the broadest possible range of apps, with no desire to compete with their own video service.

Things are different now. Roku has their own ad-supported Roku Channel app which, some suspect, will eventually become their devices' default home screen serving as a hub of content from various sources streaming from Roku's own servers. They also now demand the right to insert their own video ads into the streams served up by third-party apps, to further increase their ad revenue. And they'd also like to shift as much of their video subscriptions as possible over to versions that are embedded inside their own Roku Channel app instead of through separate third-party apps. I don't think any of those initiatives were priorities for Roku back when the Xfinity Stream beta app debuted on Roku in Jan. 2017. But they're very important for Roku today, and they're sticking points in their negotiations for carriage of Peacock.

I keep wondering if we'll ever see the Xfinity Stream app reach more platforms, as Comcast has long stated it would. After a few years on just some Samsung smart TVs and Roku, they did finally add recent-model LG smart TVs. I know Comcast showed off an internal beta of the app running on Android TV (an Nvidia Shield TV, specifically) at some trade show a few years ago. Maybe they'll finally release it for Android TV devices soon, or at the very least, Sony smart TVs running Android TV.

It's interesting to me that, after 3.5 years, their Roku app is still labelled as a "beta". Wonder if this stand-off over Peacock -- assuming it drags on for months -- might eventually lead Comcast to yank the app away from Roku entirely?


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

NashGuy said:


> It's interesting to me that, after 3.5 years, their Roku app is still labelled as a "beta". Wonder if this stand-off over Peacock -- assuming it drags on for months -- might eventually lead Comcast to yank the app away from Roku entirely?


Yes, unfortunately, it is still "Beta"--as in "first-cut and unimproved" after all these years!

Among other turn-offs, the audio stream is limited to PCM 2.0; as a result, I almost never resort to XS any more even though it was the main reasons I got my Roku Ultra in the first place.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

NashGuy said:


> Well, Roku didn't have as many users back when the Xfinity Stream app first came out and therefore they weren't in as powerful a negotiating position as they are now. Who knows what, if anything, Roku got from allowing the Stream beta app on their platform. Back then, Roku just seemed happy to get every app possible so that they could make more money from in-app subscriptions (for which Roku bills and takes a cut) as well as from ads placed on the home screen. Roku was like the Switzerland of streaming, a neutral force focused only on making single-purpose devices supporting the broadest possible range of apps, with no desire to compete with their own video service.
> 
> Things are different now. Roku has their own ad-supported Roku Channel app which, some suspect, will eventually become their devices' default home screen serving as a hub of content from various sources streaming from Roku's own servers. They also now demand the right to insert their own video ads into the streams served up by third-party apps, to further increase their ad revenue. And they'd also like to shift as much of their video subscriptions as possible over to versions that are embedded inside their own Roku Channel app instead of through separate third-party apps. I don't think any of those initiatives were priorities for Roku back when the Xfinity Stream beta app debuted on Roku in Jan. 2017. But they're very important for Roku today, and they're sticking points in their negotiations for carriage of Peacock.
> 
> ...


I'm still holding out hope maybe it will come to an Apple TV someday. They had a previous streaming app on my first Samsung, early to mid 2010's and I believe that was also in beta for years. It was really atrocious, you had to log your credentials in each and every time you used it, even if you closed it only for a moment.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> I'm still holding out hope maybe it will come to an Apple TV someday. They had a previous streaming app on my first Samsung, early to mid 2010's and I believe that was also in beta for years. It was really atrocious, you had to log your credentials in each and every time you used it, even if you closed it only for a moment.


Yikes. That's bad.

And I'm honestly surprised we haven't seen the XS app come to Apple TV yet. Comcast's budding Xfinity Mobile service has a good relationship with Apple via the iPhone. Comcast has long authenticated TV everywhere apps on iOS and Apple TV. And clearly, at $150-180 a pop, Apple TV boxes aren't really competing with Comcast's free Flex boxes.

Charter even *sells* Apple TV 4K boxes to their customers for just $7.50/month for 24 months (i.e. the standard $180 total) and has fully integrated their streaming apps with the TV app UI. Don't even need to sign in, everything just works when you connect it to your Charter broadband.


----------



## squiredogs (Aug 14, 2006)

It's interesting to me that, after 3.5 years, their Roku app is still labelled as a "beta". Wonder if this stand-off over Peacock -- assuming it drags on for months -- might eventually lead Comcast to yank the app away from Roku entirely?[/QUOTE]

Oh man, I hope not! I would be OK with XS in Beta forever on the Roku. After 4 years with the crappy DTV tuner on my bedroom TV, the Ultra is my best purchase in years. Love how it works for the secondary TV. The TiVo user in me wants to get least a couple years so I can get the ROI. If they can work it out for Peacock, I may never use my AppleTV on the second TV other than streaming iTunes


----------



## randian (Jan 15, 2014)

Anybody know what resolution Peacock will be streaming at? If it's the same crap worse-than-good-SD 720p that Comcast broadcasts I know I won't be trying it out.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

randian said:


> Anybody know what resolution Peacock will be streaming at? If it's the same crap worse-than-good-SD 720p that Comcast broadcasts I know I won't be trying it out.


It has been reported that Peacock has plans to provide at least some programming in 4K HDR, but that feature will not be available at launch and will probably be an upgrade for subscribers at the Premium level and above.


----------



## randian (Jan 15, 2014)

chiguy50 said:


> It has been reported that Peacock has plans to provide a 4K HDR stream, but that feature will not be available at launch.


What is its HD stream then?


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

randian said:


> What is its HD stream then?


IDK, but I would temper my expectations for the present. None of the recent new services (e.g., HBO Max, Disney+, Apple TV+, Quibi) have come out of the gates like gangbusters. Peacock's video and audio streaming resolution (like that of HBO Max) is likely to be a work in progress, and we know that their original programming was severely impacted by the pandemic.

For myself, I am reserving judgment on these services for at least the next six months to give them time to settle in. At that point I will reassess my subscriptions to HBO Max, Peacock, and Apple TV+ (although I do not anticipate retaining the latter beyond my free first year sub).


----------



## WVZR1 (Jul 31, 2008)

chiguy50 said:


> IDK, but I would temper my expectations for the present. None of the recent new services (e.g., HBO Max, Disney+, Apple TV+, Quibi) have come out of the gates like gangbusters. Peacock's video and audio streaming resolution (like that of HBO Max) is likely to be a work in progress, and we know that their original programming was severely impacted by the pandemic.
> 
> For myself, I am reserving judgment on these services for at least the next six months to give them time to settle in. At that point I will reassess my subscriptions to HBO Max, Peacock, and Apple TV+ (although I do not anticipate retaining the latter beyond my free first year sub).


I have my XG1V4 set to 1080P/60 and I've had 'no issues' with Peacock when compared to other ''devices' I use for Netflix, HBOMAX, CBSAA or any others.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

randian said:


> What is its HD stream then?


I've only watched a couple things on Peacock (via Comcast's 4K Flex box): an ep of 30 Rock (originally broadcast on NBC in 1080i) and a 1998 film, The Last Days of Disco. The HD picture quality was fine. I'd guess it was 1080p.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)




----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

Yeah, I got an email from Peacock yesterday featuring the above graphic listing the various device platforms that the Peacock app will be coming to tomorrow, July 15. And below it says "Don't forget to set your account password to access these devices." Those of us who have been on the Peacock preview via an X1 or Flex box had to connect our Peacock account to an email address but we didn't have to yet create a password for the account.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

NashGuy said:


> Yeah, I got an email from Peacock yesterday featuring the above graphic listing the various device platforms that the Peacock app will be coming to tomorrow, July 15. And below it says "Don't forget to set your account password to access these devices." Those of us who have been on the Peacock preview via an X1 or Flex box had to connect our Peacock account to an email address but we didn't have to yet create a password for the account.


They send an email to the email account you used to sign up with a "set password" link and instructions.


----------



## Lenonn (May 31, 2004)

From TVGuide about Peacock: Peacock Won't Be Available on Roku or Amazon Fire TV at Launch | TV Guide


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

I picked up an nvidia Shield TV Pro at Best Buy today. I can get Peacock through X1, but figured I'd have a device that also provides HBO Max support for now, and overall see how I like it compared to Roku.

So far, can't install the Showtime Anytime app because it appears Xfinity doesn't support an AndroidTV device for that authentication, though I'm gonna go through all the devices it does support to see if one of them works anyway when activating).

I got it integrated with the Harmony Hub easily enough. Was interesting to go through the Bluetooth Pairing of the Harmony Hub.

It was also nice to see the Android TV apps often used credentials stored in my Google account rather than the tedious process of having to go through activation steps app by app. The some apps still required that, though.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

Found this interesting:

"Not everyone will see the "30 Rock" reunion that will air Thursday on NBC. Multiple station groups are preempting the hour-long special, which will double as an advertisement for NBCUniversal's 2020-21 programming and its new streaming service, Peacock.

The full list of stations that are choosing to preempt the special come from station groups Gray Television, Hearst, Nexstar, Tegna and Sinclair Broadcast Group, an individual with knowledge of the situation told TheWrap. While it's not clear exactly how many of the stations are skipping the special, those collectively represent about half of NBC's footprint.

NBC declined to comment on the reason for the preemptions, but Vulture reportedthat it's over concerns the special is too focused on the new streaming service, which rolls out nationwide on Wednesday. The special is being produced by NBCUniversal's marketing department."


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

Also this (from TheVerge) according to NBC exec: "Eventually, the goal for NBCUniversal is to give the $4.99 Peacock Premium tier away for free to everyone via distribution agreements with every major pay-TV provider like Comcast and Cox, and other platforms like Roku and Amazon, "(which Peacock currently isn't announced on. )

Peacock's not-so-secret ingredient in the streaming wars is its free tier


----------



## Noelmel (Nov 6, 2014)

Here's a long article about the content and explanation of the diff tiers

AP Bio, Departure, Five Bedrooms, Hitmen: Peacock Streaming Service Sets Premiere Dates - canceled + renewed TV shows - TV Series Finale

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

trip1eX said:


> Also this (from TheVerge) according to NBC exec: "Eventually, the goal for NBCUniversal is to give the $4.99 Peacock Premium tier away for free to everyone via distribution agreements with every major pay-TV provider like Comcast and Cox, and other platforms like Roku and Amazon, "(which Peacock currently isn't announced on. )
> 
> Peacock's not-so-secret ingredient in the streaming wars is its free tier


Gee, I wonder where I've heard that before?


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

dswallow said:


> I picked up an nvidia Shield TV Pro at Best Buy today. I can get Peacock through X1, but figured I'd have a device that also provides HBO Max support for now, and overall see how I like it compared to Roku.
> 
> So far, can't install the Showtime Anytime app because it appears Xfinity doesn't support an AndroidTV device for that authentication, though I'm gonna go through all the devices it does support to see if one of them works anyway when activating).
> 
> ...


Nvidia Shield TV is my preferred streamer, but, as you discovered, there's no Showtime Anytime on it. For that, I use either my Roku Ultra or the Amazon Fire TV 4K. Otherwise, the Shield is the best of the media devices IMO. And I am also using it with the Harmony Elite; it's an excellent combination for convenience and flexibility.


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

Stupid question. Does Peacock have a browser interface? For just watching on a PC? I've not seen that mentioned in any of the literature I've read.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

its the 15th. no peacock to be found. i am looking in google play on my stream4k


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

kdmorse said:


> Stupid question. Does Peacock have a browser interface? For just watching on a PC? I've not seen that mentioned in any of the literature I've read.


Yes.

www.peacocktv.com/watch/home


----------



## randian (Jan 15, 2014)

What does the feather icon in the upper left corner of a show's thumbnail image mean?

No sign out link on the main page or Account page, or indeed anywhere else I looked.

Gomer Pyle school of security practices: you can't paste your password into the "repeat password" field of the signup page. Must Type Every Letter Yourself For Maximum Pain.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

Oh, ye of little faith!


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

mattyro7878 said:


> its the 15th. no peacock to be found. i am looking in google play on my stream4k


The iOS app is up and running (I myself had downloaded and installed it last night), but it appears that the Googlesphere (Android and Android TV) is not on board yet.

*NBCU's Peacock App for Android Suffers Delay on Launch Day*


----------



## MScottC (Sep 11, 2004)

Well, I've got the Peacock on my LG TV, linked with my Comcast account, so Premium with ads for free. I suppose I could try to see if I can get it on my TiVo S4K as well.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Psyched to get access to Yellowstone. Also time for a BSG rewatch.


----------



## lparsons21 (Feb 17, 2015)

chiguy50 said:


> The iOS app is up and running (I myself had downloaded and installed it last night), but it appears that the Googlesphere (Android and Android TV) is not on board yet.
> 
> *NBCU's Peacock App for Android Suffers Delay on Launch Day*


The app wasn't available on my AT&T Osprey AndroidTV box earlier today but now it is.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

I like the "Channels" concept. And I spent some time watching Sky News from there as well. Always reassuring to see news from a country not in total leadership turmoil dealing with a pandemic. Soothing, really. Not that they don't have their own issues.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

lparsons21 said:


> The app wasn't available on my AT&T Osprey AndroidTV box earlier today but now it is.


Right you are. The app on the Android TV platform is up as well as the one for Android.

If you are not seeing it, then you need to refresh the Google Play Store app (as I had to do) to install the most recent update.


----------



## lparsons21 (Feb 17, 2015)

chiguy50 said:


> Right you are. The app on the Android TV platform is up, but the one for Android is not there yet.


It is also there for my Sony TV.

I also noticed, DD5.1 audio is there on shows that have it on the AppleTV but not on both the Osprey and SonyTV.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

randian said:


> What does the feather icon in the upper left corner of a show's thumbnail image mean?


The feather means that that title is exclusive to the Premium tier and isn't on the free tier. For instance, season one of Yellowstone is on the free tier but season two has a little feather beside it.

If you get broadband or TV service from either Comcast or Cox, go to peacock.tv and log into your newly created Peacock account there. Then you can link the account to your Comcast/Cox account (which may be a completely different email and password, depending on how you set it up), giving you free access to Peacock Premium.

If you're not a Comcast/Cox customer, then do you have an Android or Android TV device with the Google Play store? If so, you'll be able to upgrade to the Premium tier in the app on that device for free through Oct. 15. After that point, Google Play will begin charging you $5/mo unless you downgrade back to the free tier.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

dswallow said:


> I picked up an nvidia Shield TV Pro at Best Buy today. I can get Peacock through X1, but figured I'd have a device that also provides HBO Max support for now, and overall see how I like it compared to Roku.
> 
> So far, can't install the Showtime Anytime app because it appears Xfinity doesn't support an AndroidTV device for that authentication, though I'm gonna go through all the devices it does support to see if one of them works anyway when activating).





chiguy50 said:


> Nvidia Shield TV is my preferred streamer, but, as you discovered, there's no Showtime Anytime on it. For that, I use either my Roku Ultra or the Amazon Fire TV 4K. Otherwise, the Shield is the best of the media devices IMO. And I am also using it with the Harmony Elite; it's an excellent combination for convenience and flexibility.


There is a Showtime Anytime (as well as Showtime) app for Android TV. It's just that Comcast won't let you use your Comcast account to authenticate any apps on Android TV*. However, I know that Comcast recently began allowing their own Xfinity Stream app to cast to Chromecast devices. And I know that Comcast will authenticate the Showtime Anytime app on iOS and Android mobile devices. So perhaps you can cast from there to an Android TV device such as the Nvidia Shield TV.

*(Well, I don't know, WarnerMedia may have forced Comcast to allow authentication of the HBO Max app on all platforms, including Android TV. But other than that possible exception, I'm not aware of Comcast authenticating anything for Android TV.)

Assuming you're not getting a special package rate on Showtime from Comcast, you could always just cancel your Showtime subscription through them and sign up via the standalone Showtime app, which you could use on any device. (And if you happen to be a CBS All Access subscriber, you can get a discount if you subscribe to both it and Showtime by signing up directly online and letting ViacomCBS do the billing.)


----------



## spherular (Jan 16, 2014)

I just ported the apk from my tivo streak 4k to all my fire sticks. Works perfectly - same applied for HBO Max.


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

Step 1: Signing up... *sigh*...
* Created an account, used lastpass to generate a password, it put it in both fields, and... "your password contains invalid characters". Really, in this day and age, a character filter that blocks "&" (among others)
* Ok, make a password off to the side that contains no special characters. Paste it in to the password field, paste it into the confirm pass..... really? The confirm password field disables paste? Must be manually typed?

Step 2: Linking to Xfinity.
* All the links on the main page about how to link with xfinity vanished launch day, replaced with how to link accounts via the X1 remote (I don't have a X1).
* Fumbled around, found Account Settings, there's a button on the bottom for linking to Comcast, the process was trivial.

Beyond those two nits, it seems to work pretty well. I'm not sure yet what content I'll go to Peacock for yet, but at least they made it easy to watch.

(It seem to occasionally yell at me to turn off my ad blocker, but doesn't seem to do anything beyond that. And I can already see some UI nits that annoy me, but it's launch day, so those can all be overlooked for now. It did confuse me browsing series's that have lots of seasons, because how to find beyond season 5 wasn't obvious UI wise).

For me, they passed the usability hurdle. On a par with Netflix, better than Amazon. We'll see how they do on the content hurdle.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

NashGuy said:


> There is a Showtime Anytime (as well as Showtime) app for Android TV. It's just that Comcast won't let you use your Comcast account to authenticate any apps on Android TV*. However, I know that Comcast recently began allowing their own Xfinity Stream app to cast to Chromecast devices. And I know that Comcast will authenticate the Showtime Anytime app on iOS and Android mobile devices. So perhaps you can cast from there to an Android TV device such as the Nvidia Shield TV.
> 
> *(Well, I don't know, WarnerMedia may have forced Comcast to allow authentication of the HBO Max app on all platforms, including Android TV. But other than that possible exception, I'm not aware of Comcast authenticating anything for Android TV.)
> 
> Assuming you're not getting a special package rate on Showtime from Comcast, you could always just cancel your Showtime subscription through them and sign up via the standalone Showtime app, which you could use on any device. (And if you happen to be a CBS All Access subscriber, you can get a discount if you subscribe to both it and Showtime by signing up directly online and letting ViacomCBS do the billing.)


It's definitely Comcast not supporting it purposefully or through inaction. When you go through the authentication steps, everything works fine up until you get to a place where you have to select the device you're accessing from. Android of any sort is missing. And at least when selecting Amazon Fire TV instead, it fails to authenticate. The Showtime Anytime app works fine on my Samsung Galaxy S20 Ultra smartphone (as well as prior Galaxy models).

Showtime is part of the package tier; there's no "removing it" and subscribing directly without numerous other alterations to my subscription, and that's not worthwhile in any manner.

Though no real concern here... I have Roku on every television, and it works fine there. I was really just noting/mentioning it here because there's still not one platform with full support for everything one might want, which is a shame.

This is probably a situation like Comcast not supporting TiVo versions of some apps wither. Not sure if that's still an issue, though mostly because there's not a TiVo app for any streaming service that isn't significantly better on every other platform that I cannot imagine caring if the TiVo version can't be used.

Still, I can't see why they'd really care about it and wouldn't enable support. I do plan to try to get an actual answer out of someone, but getting to the right someone at a big company is usually not easy.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

spherular said:


> I just ported the apk from my tivo streak 4k to all my fire sticks. Works perfectly - same applied for HBO Max.


Doesn't installing the HBO Max app this way mean it stops working whenever a new version is out and you have to go through the manual steps again?


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

dswallow said:


> I was really just noting/mentioning it here because there's still not one platform with full support for everything one might want, which is a shame.


Well, it depends on who your cable TV operator is. AT&T and DISH, for instance, do authenticate TV everywhere apps, such as Showtime Anytime, on Android TV. Comcast does not. Not sure about Charter.

Comcast has always been annoying about which devices and apps they'll support. It took them quite awhile before they would finally authenticate Fire TV. And they've never authenticated the Starz app on any device.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

dswallow said:


> Doesn't installing the HBO Max app this way mean it stops working whenever a new version is out and you have to go through the manual steps again?


Pretty sure it does. One guy I remember said that he sideloaded the Android TV app for HBO Max on his Fire TV and, after initially working, it kept breaking on him. Lots of folks initially report that it works fine but I wonder for how long that remains the case...


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

NashGuy said:


> There is a Showtime Anytime (as well as Showtime) app for Android TV. It's just that Comcast won't let you use your Comcast account to authenticate any apps on Android TV*. However, I know that Comcast recently began allowing their own Xfinity Stream app to cast to Chromecast devices. And I know that Comcast will authenticate the Showtime Anytime app on iOS and Android mobile devices. So perhaps you can cast from there to an Android TV device such as the Nvidia Shield TV.
> 
> *(Well, I don't know, WarnerMedia may have forced Comcast to allow authentication of the HBO Max app on all platforms, including Android TV. But other than that possible exception, I'm not aware of Comcast authenticating anything for Android TV.)


Thanks for the correction. I now recall that I had originally installed Showtime Anytime on the Shield and then deleted it when I discovered that I could not use it with my Comcast sub. And I was not aware of the iOS and Android mobile permissions; I will bear that info in mind for future reference.

However, it's not true that Comcast will not support authentication of any third-party SVOP apps on Android TV. In fact, I used HBO Go on the Shield with my Comcast HBO sub for several years (unless my faltering memory is playing tricks on me again) until I signed up for HBO Max via WarnerMedia in May. But SHO and Starz were a no-go.

I'm currently getting SHO for free as a "customer courtesy" so I will stick with Comcast for now.


----------



## KevTech (Apr 15, 2014)

Another way Xfinity customers can link their Peacock profile to there Xfinity account is in My Account on the setting tab.


----------



## mlsnyc (Dec 3, 2009)

randian said:


> What does the feather icon in the upper left corner of a show's thumbnail image mean?
> 
> No sign out link on the main page or Account page, or indeed anywhere else I looked.
> 
> Gomer Pyle school of security practices: you can't paste your password into the "repeat password" field of the signup page. Must Type Every Letter Yourself For Maximum Pain.


I know right?! WTF is that about??


----------



## reneg (Jun 19, 2002)

dswallow said:


> Doesn't installing the HBO Max app this way mean it stops working whenever a new version is out and you have to go through the manual steps again?


Yes, for me it takes me about a minute to update three firestick 4Ks. Might take an extra minute now that I have to update HBO Max and Peacock.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

chiguy50 said:


> However, it's not true that Comcast will not support authentication of any third-party SVOP apps on Android TV. In fact, I used HBO Go on the Shield with my Comcast HBO sub for several years (unless my faltering memory is playing tricks on me again) until I signed up for HBO Max via WarnerMedia in May. But SHO and Starz were a no-go.


No, as of a year ago at least, Comcast still wasn't authenticating HBO Go on the Nvidia Shield TV. Here's a thread from early 2019 about a workaround someone found:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/ShieldAndroidTV/comments/auuc18

I'm pretty sure they never authenticated any app on Android TV. Although, as I say, perhaps they do now with HBO Max.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

NashGuy said:


> No, as of a year ago at least, Comcast still wasn't authenticating HBO Go on the Nvidia Shield TV. Here's a thread from early 2019 about a workaround someone found:
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/ShieldAndroidTV/comments/auuc18
> ...


I haven't gone through and done apps like CNNgo or FreeForm or Lifetime, etc., on the Sheild yet, but HBO Max and Epix apps were supported.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

NashGuy said:


> No, as of a year ago at least, Comcast still wasn't authenticating HBO Go on the Nvidia Shield TV. Here's a thread from early 2019 about a workaround someone found:
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/ShieldAndroidTV/comments/auuc18
> ...


Well, in that case I must be confused. I know that I was streaming from HBO Go on my TV before I cancelled the Comcast HBO sub, but it must have been via one of my other media devices. Blame my faulty memory.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

MScottC said:


> Well, I've got the Peacock on my LG TV, linked with my Comcast account, so Premium with ads for free. I suppose I could try to see if I can get it on my TiVo S4K as well.


Same here, works great on my 2017 LG OLED with Tivo and Comcast DP pkg. Want to check out Brave New World and upcoming BSG redo-redo but don't care about much else.


----------



## javabird (Oct 13, 2006)

NashGuy said:


> If you get broadband or TV service from either Comcast or Cox, go to peacock.tv and log into your newly created Peacock account there. Then you can link the account to your Comcast/Cox account (which may be a completely different email and password, depending on how you set it up), giving you free access to Peacock Premium.


Thanks for posting this. I was able to link my Comcast account from the website, even though I wasn't sure if my account qualified.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

NBC's Peacock Is the Netflix Alternative I've Been Waiting For


----------



## javabird (Oct 13, 2006)

Has anyone using the app on the AppleTV figured out how to turn on subtitles? I can see the text box in the lower left hand corner of the video, but can’t figure out how to click it with the ATV remote

NVM, figured it out, the remote is just really finicky.


----------



## EWiser (Oct 2, 2008)

Wipe down from the top to select subtitles. Standard Apple TV selection.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

Was able to use the info here to sign up, but not likely to watch it much since my 2106 LG OLED TV is too old and decrepit to get updates any longer. No peacock app on it. I do have a roku, but they don't have a peacock app either. It is just like the wars between cable companies and broadcasters, it has simply moved to streaming providers and streaming devices.


----------



## MScottC (Sep 11, 2004)

tomhorsley said:


> Was able to use the info here to sign up, but not likely to watch it much since my 2106 LG OLED TV is too old and decrepit to get updates any longer. No peacock app on it. I do have a roku, but they don't have a peacock app either. It is just like the wars between cable companies and broadcasters, it has simply moved to streaming providers and streaming devices.


My 2017 LG OLED gets Peacock


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

javabird said:


> Has anyone using the app on the AppleTV figured out how to turn on subtitles? I can see the text box in the lower left hand corner of the video, but can't figure out how to click it with the ATV remote
> 
> NVM, figured it out, the remote is just really finicky.


I just always press the Siri button and say "captions on" or "captions off". However, that may not work in Peacock which, unfortunately, doesn't adhere to Apple's UI and playback controls standards like other major apps. In anything else, I can say to Siri "What did he say?" and the video will jump back 15 seconds or so and temporarily turn on captions for the replay. But that doesn't work in Peacock.

Even worse, you can't left-click or right-click the trackpad to jump back or forward several seconds the way you can in virtually every other app on Apple TV. You have to navigate to the timeline in the playback UI and scrub backward/forward to rewind/FF. Which really sucks.


----------



## spherular (Jan 16, 2014)

dswallow said:


> Doesn't installing the HBO Max app this way mean it stops working whenever a new version is out and you have to go through the manual steps again?


Yes. Bit it is a 5 minute job. Also it only is an issue if their update invalidates previous versions.

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## spherular (Jan 16, 2014)

NashGuy said:


> Pretty sure it does. One guy I remember said that he sideloaded the Android TV app for HBO Max on his Fire TV and, after initially working, it kept breaking on him. Lots of folks initially report that it works fine but I wonder for how long that remains the case...


I did this and the first version got updated the day afterwards but there have been no updates since. Doesnt take long to do.

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

One or two days in and I feel like calling Comcast and saying thanks for nothin. One or two episodes as a tease? God knows my 4 services cost me enough. Not forking over another $5 to a company who has overcharged and underserved me over the years. No matter how much I was enjoying "Brave New World".


----------



## Noelmel (Nov 6, 2014)

mattyro7878 said:


> One or two days in and I feel like calling Comcast and saying thanks for nothin. One or two episodes as a tease? God knows my 4 services cost me enough. Not forking over another $5 to a company who has overcharged and underserved me over the years. No matter how much I was enjoying "Brave New World".


Did you link your xfinity / Comcast account online ? You get premium for free which includes the whole series. Sounds like you are just on the free for everyone tier

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

"Brave New World" was great. And so is "Yellowstone" which I'm almost through season 1. "Intelligence" is a bag of garbage, to be nice, which if you dig through you occasionally find something someone tossed that wasn't rotting.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

MScottC said:


> My 2017 LG OLED gets Peacock


Yep, all models newer than my 2016 got it .


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

mattyro7878 said:


> One or two days in and I feel like calling Comcast and saying thanks for nothin. One or two episodes as a tease? God knows my 4 services cost me enough. Not forking over another $5 to a company who has overcharged and underserved me over the years. No matter how much I was enjoying "Brave New World".





Noelmel said:


> Did you link your xfinity / Comcast account online ? You get premium for free which includes the whole series. Sounds like you are just on the free for everyone tier


Yep. Visit Peacock.tv, log in, go to Account, and then click the button to link your Comcast account to your Peacock account. That will score you a free upgrade to Peacock Premium, with access to all content. Although you'll still have ads. If you want to get rid of those, you'll have to pay an extra $5/mo.


----------



## KevTech (Apr 15, 2014)

Xfinity linking is on the setting tab of "My Account" right below your contact details.


----------



## Noelmel (Nov 6, 2014)

The ads aren’t bad at all! Binged Brave New World. Only one ad in each episode no more than 1 min long. I locked in the preorder deal for a year. I’m glad I didn’t choose the ad free plan. $50 more a year def is NOT worth it. I do have ad free Hulu because theirs are terrible multiple times and 90 seconds or more and redundant 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KevTech (Apr 15, 2014)

Noelmel said:


> Only one ad in each episode no more than 1 min long.


I was watching Yellowstone and it said only one ad when it started which has been the case with other episodes but then I had an internet issue so I exited the show about 20 minutes in figuring I could just resume where I left off.

When I resumed the show there were ads every 10-15 minutes where before the ad markers were not there.

It was like peacock forgot I have premium.

Perhaps this is something Peacock needs to address.


----------



## Noelmel (Nov 6, 2014)

KevTech said:


> I was watching Yellowstone and it said only one ad when it started which has been the case with other episodes but then I an internet issue so I exited the show about 20 minutes in figuring I could just resume where I left off.
> 
> When I resumed the show there were ads every 10-15 minutes where before the ad markers were not there.
> 
> Perhaps this is something Peacock needs to address.


Wow that's weird!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

I think I linked my account but still see the little leaf next to shows. I should see all programming but with commercials, right??I may try a browser


----------



## Noelmel (Nov 6, 2014)

mattyro7878 said:


> I think I linked my account but still see the little leaf next to shows. I should see all programming but with commercials, right??I may try a browser


I don't see a leaf and I'm on premium so maybe it's not linked right? The leaf may only show on the free tier not sure? Your account page would say premium or whatever plan you are on though to be sure

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

I sorta in the background re-watched the final 3 eps/parts of the Battlestar Galactica (RDM version), mostly using Apple TV 4K and partly using an iPad Pro 10.5". I did appreciate that they didn't put in too many ads. IIRC, each ep only had about a 1 minute break.

I think the lesson learned for folks here is if you want to be able to watch the latest streaming services on your TV, if your TV doesn't support it (mine is old from 2008, so there is NO app support of any kind), you'll have to get a box or stick that supports it. Apple TV is pretty expensive, unfortunately. At home, I also have an old Roku 3 and the 1st version of the round Chromecast, not the current gen slightly faster matte-grey round Chromecast.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

mattyro7878 said:


> I think I linked my account but still see the little leaf next to shows. I should see all programming but with commercials, right??I may try a browser


Mine didn't link right after setting up over the weekend.
Tried again this morning, still no good.
Going to either try calling an actual human at Xfinity or go into a store tomorrow and see if they can fix it.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

mattyro7878 said:


> I think I linked my account but still see the little leaf next to shows. I should see all programming but with commercials, right??I may try a browser


The little Peacock feather icon next to a title means that it's part of the Premium tier and you don't have access because you're on the Free tier. Weird that you're seeing that after you linked your Xfinity account. Not sure what's up with that. When you log into your account in a web browser at Peacock.tv, does it show you're on Premium?


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

phox_mulder said:


> Mine didn't link right after setting up over the weekend.
> Tried again this morning, still no good.
> Going to either try calling an actual human at Xfinity or go into a store tomorrow and see if they can fix it.





NashGuy said:


> The little Peacock feather icon next to a title means that it's part of the Premium tier and you don't have access because you're on the Free tier. Weird that you're seeing that after you linked your Xfinity account. Not sure what's up with that. *When you log into your account in a web browser at Peacock.tv, does it show you're on Premium?*


As NashGuy said, log in to Peacock on the web site and go to the Account page. It should look like this:










Similarly, on the app, the Plans & Payment page should show "Peacock Premium Included at no extra cost" under Plans & Payment.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

NashGuy said:


> The little Peacock feather icon next to a title means that it's part of the Premium tier and you don't have access because you're on the Free tier. Weird that you're seeing that after you linked your Xfinity account. Not sure what's up with that. When you log into your account in a web browser at Peacock.tv, does it show you're on Premium?


I made a call to comcast and I now have access to all shows.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

I attempted to link numerous times on Saturday, no dice.
Tried again on Sunday, even with a different email address, no dice.
Checked yesterday, still wouldn't accept my Xfinity account.
Was going to call today, but checked again and it's linked!
I guess it doesn't want to work over the weekend, needs at least a business day to mesh.


----------



## Hcour (Dec 24, 2007)

I got a free trial of Peacock. Am I missing something or are the full MSNBC shows not available? All I can find are clips, plenty of clips. Where are the damn shows?


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

Never announced to be part of Peacock.


----------

